# Garlic dill pickles UPDATE! READY TO EAT IN 3 DAYS WITH VAC CANISTER



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

I love dill pickles and I have been toying with dill pickle recipes for years. This one is the best I have ever come up with. All you pastrami guys need to try this, because a good pastrami sandwich needs a great garlic dill. Here is the recipe:

4 - 1 pint canning jars

2 lbs. pickling cukes                                                                                                                                                       

In each jar put:

1 onion slice

1 heaping TB minced garlic or 3 garlic cloves                                                                                                                  

1/2 tsp dry dill weed or 3-4 fresh dill sprigs                                                                                                                      

1/2 tsp dill seed                                                                                                                                                                

1/8 tsp alum                                                                                                                                                                      

1/8 tsp mustard seed                                                                                                                                                          

If you want spicy dills add:                                                                                                                                                  

1/8 tsp red pepper flakes                                                                                                                  

2 slices fresh jalapeno pepper with seeds                                                                                                                          

Brine:                                                                                                                                                                                    

1 cup white vinegar                                                                                                                                                

3 cups distilled water                                                                                                                                                  

1/4 cup pickling salt

   AMENDED RECIPE FOR VACUUM CANISTERS

3 LBS PICKLING CUKES                                                                                                                                  

1 LARGE FOODSAVER CANISTER

INTO THE CANNISTER PUT:                                                                                                                                                         

1/2 ONION, SLICED THIN

1/2 CUP MINCED GARLIC

1 TBS DRY DILL WEED

1 TBS DRY DILL SEED

3/4 TSP ALUM

3/4 TSP MUSTARD SEED

FOR SPICY ADD:

1 SLICED JALAPENO

1/2 TBS CRUSHED RED PEPPER FLAKES      

MAKE THE SAME AMOUNT OF BRINE:

FOLLOW THE RECIPE & VACUUM THE CANISTER, &

REFRIGERATE FOR 3 DAYS & THEY ARE READY TO EAT.

Here in Sebring, Walmart sells 2 lb bags of pickling cukes. You have to get very hard cukes to start with or you will not have crisp pickles. 

I try to buy them when they are grown in the US if possible.

First thing is to soak them in ice water for 4 hours.













2-8-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






Here's all the ingredients













2-8-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






After 4 hours I slice them into spears. First cut off both ends of the cuke. I have a cutting mat with lines on it so the pickles are all the same size & fit the jar perfectly.

FOR VACUUM CANISTER THEY DON'T HAVE TO BE THE SAME LENGTH.













2-8-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016


















2-8-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






Next put the spears back in the ice water and heat the brine to a boil













2-8-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016


















2-8-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






Put the spices in the jars, then pack the jars with the spears as tight as you can

FOR CANISTER, PACK TIGHT ALSO.













2-8-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016


















2-8-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






I had a couple left over, but that's ok, they are really good in salads













2-8-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






Next fill the jars with the hot brine all the way to the rim, don't leave any head room like you would for canning.

SAME WITH THE CANISTER FILL ALMOST TO THE RIM.













2-8-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016


















2-8-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






Now comes the hard part. You have to put these in the fridge for a minimum of 6 weeks. The longer they stay in there the more flavor they get. I usually don't touch them for 3 months, and 6 months is perfect.

Here is a jar that is 3 months old, you can see the difference in color in the pickles.













2-8-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






GOOD NEWS THE ONES IN THE VACUUM CANISTER ARE READY TO EAT IN 3 DAYS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






HERE THEY ARE ALL READY FOR THE FRIDGE.













2-8-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 11, 2016






I LET THESE GO FOR 5 DAYS, BECAUSE I LIKE STRONG PICKLES. THE COLOR LOOKS LIKE THEY HAVE BEEN PICKLING FOR 4 OR 5 MONTHS.













2-8-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 16, 2016






I TOOK THEM OUT OF THE CANISTERS & PUT THEM IN A LARGE CONTAINER & INTO THE FRIDGE TO STORE UNTIL I EAT THEM.

THIS WAS JUST TOO EASY.













2-8-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 16, 2016






I use the bottom shelf in our beer fridge for pickles. It will hold 20 jars. When I eat 4 jars I make a new 4 jar batch. This way I always have a steady supply of awesome garlic dills. 













2-8-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016


















2-8-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Feb 9, 2016






I promise you that you will never buy pickles in the store if you try this. You cannot get a pickle with this much flavor & so crunchy it will break your teeth.

Thanks for looking and I sure hope you guys will give this a try.

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2016)

Al they look good I make half sours every year,grow my Kerbies never found them firm enough in the stores

Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2016)

Interesting recipe Al.  Nothing like a homemade recipe...I will have to give these a try.

I hope our Walmart has the 2 lb bags!!!

Thanks again...Crunch!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2016)

Al,

Is your beer refrigerator a wine cooling frig?

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

tropics said:


> Al they look good I make half sours every year,grow my Kerbies never found them firm enough in the stores
> 
> Richie


That's awesome Richie. Been getting some really firm ones from Florida here lately. Sometimes they are from Mexico, a little scary but I use them if I need to.


BandCollector said:


> Interesting recipe Al.  Nothing like a homemade recipe...I will have to give these a try.
> 
> I hope our Walmart has the 2 lb bags!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


BandCollector said:


> Al,
> 
> Is your beer refrigerator a wine cooling frig?
> 
> John


No it's set up for cans & bottles. It has a glass door, but it's not set up to put bottles on their side. 

If I put all the shelves in it will hold 96 cans of beer. That would probably last us a couple of days. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2016)

"If I put all the shelves in it will hold 96 cans of beer. That would probably last us a couple of days". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL...Thanks,

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe Al, but pickles on pastrami? No way man! A good homemade kraut, and a pickle wedge in the side! 

I do counter top pickles a few times a year. Will have to give your recipe a try the next time pickling cukes show up in our stores.

Points!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2016)

Sounds really good. But, that wait would be tough. I like the Onion addition, never tried that. Alum is a Really Old School ingredient in pickles. Your showing your age Bro! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My Mom has made an old Polish recipe for 24 hour Pickles for over 50 years. They do get better a week later...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks for the recipe Al, but pickles on pastrami? No way man! A good homemade kraut, and a pickle wedge in the side!
> 
> I do counter top pickles a few times a year. Will have to give your recipe a try the next time pickling cukes show up in our stores.
> 
> Points!


Thanks Case, No I agree pickles on the side. But a ham sandwich with dills on it is really good!

Thanks for the points!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds really good. But, that wait would be tough. I like the Onion addition, never tried that. Alum is a Really Old School ingredient in pickles. Your showing your age Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ.

These just seem to get better the longer they age. I've had them 1 year old & they were just as crispy with a ton more flavor.

At one point I was changing this recipe over & over. I had a whole fridge full of pickles sitting there ageing.

I finally ate or gave them all away.

Al


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 10, 2016)

My mom also taught me how to make pickles.   She used Alum as well and I didn't know what it was at the time until I researched it as an adult.

Keep on Smoking and Pickling!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 10, 2016)

"These just seem to get better the longer they age. I've had them 1 year old & they were just as crispy with a ton more flavor.

At one point I was changing this recipe over & over. I had a whole fridge full of pickles sitting there aging.

I finally ate or gave them all away".

Al

LOL!

I could help you get rid of those 96 beers if you ever get stuck!

Take care, and I definitely  will be trying your recipe.

John


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 10, 2016)

Now you've done it, I'm craving them. I've made something similar and I learned it from my mother.

For the garlic, I've used sprigs of garlic chives (allium tuberosum) which grows as a major nuisance weed at the house I sold. I brought some here for my new gardens.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> Now you've done it, I'm craving them. I've made something similar and I learned it from my mother.
> 
> For the garlic, I've used sprigs of garlic chives (allium tuberosum) which grows as a major nuisance weed at the house I sold. I brought some here for my new gardens.


Garlic chives sound like a good alternative. I just like really garlicky pickles, so 1 heaping TB of minced really does the trick. 

Al


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm going to try this one. Thanks!


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 10, 2016)

> Garlic chives sound like a good alternative. I just like really garlicky pickles, so 1 heaping TB of minced really does the trick.



Garlic is an excellent natural repellent for mosquitos, ticks, and humans.


----------



## mfreel (Feb 10, 2016)

So when do you smoke them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

1967RobG said:


> I'm going to try this one. Thanks!


Your welcome, let me know how you like them.

Al


BlueWhisper said:


> > Garlic chives sound like a good alternative. I just like really garlicky pickles, so 1 heaping TB of minced really does the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> Garlic is an excellent natural repellent for mosquitos, ticks, and humans.


Boy you got that right, I also pickle garlic. When we have company I always put out pickled garlic for appetizers, but I tell everyone that we all have to have one or we will not like each other.

Al


mfreel said:


> So when do you smoke them?


That's good M!!

Points to you!!!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2016)

Al, nice recipe and I hope to go back to it when we think about canning next summer. It's cold ,snowy and  not canning weather up here .


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> Al, nice recipe and I hope to go back to it when we think about canning next summer. It's cold ,snowy and  not canning weather up here .


I have to have my pickles so I make them year round, but small batches. Course it's not snowing down here.

Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 11, 2016)

My mother liked to say that garlic is Italian birth control, but obviously it doesn't work in same-Italian relationships.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> My mother liked to say that garlic is Italian birth control, but obviously it doesn't work in same-Italian relationships.


It's crazy, if everybody eats garlic no one can smell it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm a fiend for garlic, as are most of my friends. I've never had much luck growing it, though.

Those garlic chives come on like machine gun fire. I tried several times to eradicate them but they always came back.

Those gardens also have dill sprouting all over the place, unless the new owners wiped it out. Once you let dill go to seed you will find it popping up in completely unexpected places, forever.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

BlueWhisper said:


> I'm a fiend for garlic, as are most of my friends. I've never had much luck growing it, though.
> 
> Those garlic chives come on like machine gun fire. I tried several times to eradicate them but they always came back.
> 
> Those gardens also have dill sprouting all over the place, unless the new owners wiped it out. Once you let dill go to seed you will find it popping up in completely unexpected places, forever.


We have tried growing garlic too, without any success. However garlic chives thrive down here. But the dill dies in the summer because it's too hot. I have let it go to seed & the seeds don't come up. I've pretty much given upon using fresh dill in my pickles.

Al


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 1, 2016)

Al,

Today I put up your pickle recipe...Was easy...Don't know if I can wait 6 weeks though, LOL!

Thanks for sharing this recipe,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> Al,
> 
> Today I put up your pickle recipe...Was easy...Don't know if I can wait 6 weeks though, LOL!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean John.

When I first started making them I would make 4 jars every week. So in 6 weeks I would have a steady supply of pickles.

Now I keep 20 jars in the fridge & every time I eat 4 jars I make 4 more.

The longer they stay in the brine the better they get. I've had them over 1 year old & they are delicious!

Al


----------



## hard to imagine (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe.

If I cut the pickles to chips instead of spears, would I still need to wait 6 weeks before eating?  My kids aren't very patient once they start eating the regular chips I make with the Ball kosher dill mix.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2016)

Hard to imagine said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> If I cut the pickles to chips instead of spears, would I still need to wait 6 weeks before eating?  My kids aren't very patient once they start eating the regular chips I make with the Ball kosher dill mix.


Sorry Man, even with the chips you have to wait 6 weeks.

Al


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow I can't believe I missed this. I make summer pickles, I make beet pickles, I have even tried watermelon pickles (I believe there is a thread here), Those looks great and if you can use Walmart cucumbers  I am impressed.

I have tried 21 day pickles and lime pickles but never with any success. I love the garlic dill too. I bet some cocktail onions would be good in 'em. I put them in my pickle beets.....

Those look great.

In my top 5 on the list now!

Thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2016)

Way to go Al sounds like a real easy and tasty recipe I'm to a garlic man love pickle garlic cloves. Will for sure be trying this.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2016)

Great Post Al, we love Garlic Dills  going to have to give this a try  Thanks for post it   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Wow I can't believe I missed this. I make summer pickles, I make beet pickles, I have even tried watermelon pickles (I believe there is a thread here), Those looks great and if you can use Walmart cucumbers  I am impressed.
> 
> I have tried 21 day pickles and lime pickles but never with any success. I love the garlic dill too. I bet some cocktail onions would be good in 'em. I put them in my pickle beets.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin,

The Walmart pickling cukes are better than what they have here at the farmers market. They are so crunchy & fresh.

Al


HalfSmoked said:


> Way to go Al sounds like a real easy and tasty recipe I'm to a garlic man love pickle garlic cloves. Will for sure be trying this.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren,

The hard part is waiting for them to get the right flavor. That's why I make a few jars every couple of weeks so I always have a steady supply.

Al


gary s said:


> Great Post Al, we love Garlic Dills  going to have to give this a try  Thanks for post it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,

If you make them you will never buy another store bought pickle.

Thanks for the point too!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Al, we made a batch of your pickles last night now were are in a holding pattern 

they sure look pretty

gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Al, we made a batch of your pickles last night now were are in a holding pattern
> 
> they sure look pretty
> 
> gary


That's great Gary!

I wish I could figure out a way to do them without the wait.

But believe me it will be worth it, I really like them after about 5 or 6 months.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2016)

do they keep indefinitely in the fridge    as much as we love pickles i don't think they will make it that long.

gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

gary s said:


> do they keep indefinitely in the fridge    as much as we love pickles i don't think they will make it that long.
> 
> gary


I make a batch every 3 or 4 weeks so I always have a constant supply.

I've had them in the fridge for 1 year & they were still very crunchy & full of flavor.

I don't think they would ever go bad, but after a couple of years they may become soft & not as crunchy.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2016)

Question       the brine was supposed to be hot ???? when poured over the pickles ?

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

gary s said:


> Question       the brine was supposed to be hot ???? when poured over the pickles ?
> 
> Gary


Yes, I boil it then take it off the heat & fill the jars.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes, I boil it then take it off the heat & fill the jars.
> 
> Al


OK just wanted to make sure

thanks

gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> OK just wanted to make sure
> 
> thanks
> 
> gary


No problem, the jars actually seal themselves just like you canned them as they cool down.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> No problem, the jars actually seal themselves just like you canned them as they cool down.
> 
> Al


Dang, this is going to be a long wait ......

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2016)

gary s said:


> Dang, this is going to be a long wait ......
> 
> Gary


Gary, I just got a PM from Dave Omak about using a vacuum canister to speed up the time for pickling.

Claims you can make these pickles in 18 hours.

I'm going to check it out & give it a try.

I have some errands to run today & I'll look for some pickling cukes.

I'll let you know what happens.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2016)

OK here they are.

Six lbs. of cukes all vacuumed up.

Hope this works!













2-8-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 11, 2016






Gonna check them in a couple of days.

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 11, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> OK here they are.
> Six lbs. of cukes all vacuumed up.
> Hope this works!
> 
> ...



I'll be watchin this too Al !  If it works, I've gotta couple of vac canisters I'll put to work !   Thumbs Up   Thanks for posting this !


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2016)

That batch will last a day or 2....   They look good already...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> That batch will last a day or 2....   They look good already...


Thanks again for finding this info, Dave!

This would change everything.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> That batch will last a day or 2....   They look good already...


OK Dave I just tried a pickle after 20 hours & it tastes like it has been pickling for 4 or 5 weeks.

I think 3 days in the canisters will be like 3 or 4 months in the Ball jars.

This is absolutely great!

I can't thank you enough for finding this information for me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I'll be watchin this too Al ! If it works, I've gotta couple of vac canisters I'll put to work !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can put them to work now, cause this really works!!!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2016)

That's good to know....   Not everything you find on the internet is BS...  AMAZING !!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be watchin this too Al ! If it works, I've gotta couple of vac canisters I'll put to work ! Thumbs Up  Thanks for posting this !
> ...



Sounds great Al, thanks !   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Jun 13, 2016)

Still looking for canisters for my Nesco (they are out)   I hope these pickles are as good as you say, we put 6 more jars up last night, (Cukes coming on like gang busters)

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2016)

gary s said:


> Still looking for canisters for my Nesco (they are out)   I hope these pickles are as good as you say, we put 6 more jars up last night, (Cukes coming on like gang busters)
> 
> Gary


If you have the jar sealer, it will work in quart jars.....


----------



## gary s (Jun 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> If you have the jar sealer, it will work in quart jars.....


Nah dumb ole me didn't get all the attachments when I bought the sealer.

I emailed Nesco to see when they will be back in stock 

Also trying to find out if other brands would work ? I'm thinking is the tube

attachment different ?

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2016)

No idea about Nesco stuff....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

UPDATE!! 2 days & the color already looks like they have been pickling for 2 or 3 months.

The taste is also coming along nicely.

I think 1 or 2 more days & they will be ready!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> No idea about Nesco stuff....


Yeah, it rated really well, and was pretty cheap, works really great, no complaints except for trying to find attachments.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2016)

UPDATE:

Day 3, they are taking on a lot more flavor.

I think most folks would be happy with them right now.

I like my pickles a little stronger, so I'm going to let them go another day.

Al


----------



## hard to imagine (Jun 17, 2016)

After waiting six weeks for the pickles to be ready, my wife and kids ate everything I made in a couple days. They are really, really good tasting pickles.  I just made 9 quarts of pickles and may look into a vacuum canister system to speed up the process.  

thanks again!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2016)

Hard to imagine said:


> After waiting six weeks for the pickles to be ready, my wife and kids ate everything I made in a couple days. They are really, really good tasting pickles.  I just made 9 quarts of pickles and may look into a vacuum canister system to speed up the process.
> 
> thanks again!


If you have the jar attachment, just vac-seal the jars....


----------



## idahopz (Jun 17, 2016)

What a great idea, Al!  I even have a Foodsaver with vacuum container.  Will definitely try this one, maybe even with okra and a bit of heat.


----------



## unclejhim (Jun 18, 2016)

Wow! I just found this. I've been wanting to get into canning and pickling so this thread  was a great find.

Thanks, Al

How did you sterilize the vacuum canister and the storage canister?


----------



## dward51 (Jun 18, 2016)

I"m not a huge fan of pickles (in any form), but the wife loves the.  Time to dust off the foodsaver vacuum canisters and make her a batch!  Thanks for sharing this info and also thanks for those who confirmed the vac chamber works great in a few days.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2016)

unclejhim said:


> Wow! I just found this. I've been wanting to get into canning and pickling so this thread  was a great find.
> 
> Thanks, Al
> 
> How did you sterilize the vacuum canister and the storage canister?


You don't have to sterilize them. Since your keeping them in the fridge, just a wash with soap & water is all that's needed.

Al


dward51 said:


> I"m not a huge fan of pickles (in any form), but the wife loves the.  Time to dust off the foodsaver vacuum canisters and make her a batch!  Thanks for sharing this info and also thanks for those who confirmed the vac chamber works great in a few days.....


Your going to be a happy man.

Happy wife, happy life!!

Al


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello Al.  I can only get a couple BIG name U.S. brands off the internet here.  They just ain't up to snuff.  I have been playing with a few different recipes and ideas.  None of them measure up.  Guess I am going to have to get a couple canisters for my vac sealer.  This one sounds a good 'un!  Pickled cucs (pickled gherkins they are called here) aren't popular and every brand I have tried that is made here has sugar in it.  Finding pickling cucs may be a problem but when I first came over I could not find a BBQ/Smoker/Grill with a lid.  I got around that one so I will prevail.  Thanks for posting!  Recipe sounds like an answer to a prayer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Al.  I can only get a couple BIG name U.S. brands off the internet here.  They just ain't up to snuff.  I have been playing with a few different recipes and ideas.  None of them measure up.  Guess I am going to have to get a couple canisters for my vac sealer.  This one sounds a good 'un!  Pickled cucs (pickled gherkins they are called here) aren't popular and every brand I have tried that is made here has sugar in it.  Finding pickling cucs may be a problem but when I first came over I could not find a BBQ/Smoker/Grill with a lid.  I got around that one so I will prevail.  Thanks for posting!  Recipe sounds like an answer to a prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Danny,

I hope you can find the cukes, cause you will thoroughly enjoy these dills.

Al


----------



## diamondmarco (Jun 21, 2016)

Dave,

Any chance of a description of the procedure?  I have the vac sealer and canister.

Do you put the pickles and solution in the canister, place it under vacuum and leave it like that or

do you vacuum, release pressure and repeat like for marinating??

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2016)

I think the suck / no suck / suck method would work great...   give it a try and let us know...    I do, however, think time is a critical factor also..

_Dill Pickles Vacuum canister_

_Want perfectly sour, salty, but still homemade dill pickles without the wait? Use our Vacuum Sealer Canisters for fully flavored pickles in 18 hours._

*- Ingredients -*
4 pickling cucumbers (whole or sliced, however you prefer)
2 cups water
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 cups white vinegar
4 cloves garlic
2 bay leaves
6 sprigs thyme
4 heads dill
10 juniper berries
2 allspice berries
1/4 teaspoon yellow mustard seeds

*- Tools -*
Weston [canister-compatible] Vacuum Sealer
Weston Vacuum Sealer Canister

Boil water and salt together, stirring until salt has dissolved. Allow to cool. Pour all ingredients into a Weston Vacuum Sealer Canister. Turn the canister lid to seal and connect to your Weston or Realtree Vacuum Sealer, then press the accessory button. Once sealed, place the canister into your refrigerator.


----------



## diamondmarco (Jun 21, 2016)

Much appreciated Dave. Thanks for the rapid reply!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2016)

diamondmarco said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any chance of a description of the procedure?  I have the vac sealer and canister.
> 
> ...


You pack the canisters with the cukes & seasoning, then fill to the top with the hot brine.

Vacuum & leave in the fridge for 3 to 5 days. They must stay vacuumed all the time.

Al


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 21, 2016)

Al;  So place in fridge while still warm or allow to cool and then in to the fridge?  OR; it doesn't make a darn bit of difference?  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Al;  So place in fridge while still warm or allow to cool and then in to the fridge?  OR; it doesn't make a darn bit of difference?  Thanks.
> 
> Danny


I let them sit on the counter for about an hour, just because I don't like to put warm things in the fridge. 

Either way will work.

Al


----------



## dward51 (Jun 21, 2016)

Point of clarification here.....

If you happen to have the foodsaver (or other brand) Ball jar adapter, then you can use either the pint or quart wide mouth ball jars just like the foodsaver vacuum canister, correct?  Just leave a tiny bit of space at the top for the vacuum to be formed (and as it cools the vacuum becomes even greater).  For the quart wide mouth jars, just double the pint ingredients from the recipe when you prepare each quart jar.  I know a lot of the foodsavers and other similar kits came with jar sealers but might not have included one of the vacuum canisters.  This gives another option if you have the jar adapter but not a canister.

Just a thought....

Also I would think you could leave a little bit of space in the pint jars and go the same route with the vacuum adapter (foodsaver makes both "wide mouth" adapters and you can also buy a "regular" ball jar vacuum adapter as an option. I have both)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Point of clarification here.....
> 
> If you happen to have the foodsaver (or other brand) Ball jar adapter, then you can use either the pint or quart wide mouth ball jars just like the foodsaver vacuum canister, correct?  Just leave a tiny bit of space at the top for the vacuum to be formed (and as it cools the vacuum becomes even greater).  For the quart wide mouth jars, just double the pint ingredients from the recipe when you prepare each quart jar.  I know a lot of the foodsavers and other similar kits came with jar sealers but might not have included one of the vacuum canisters.  This gives another option if you have the jar adapter but not a canister.
> 
> ...


I think you could use any kind of container as long as you can vacuum it. You would just have to adjust the spice content for the size jar & amount of cukes you are using.

The spice amounts can be varied greatly depending on your individual taste. The only thing I wouldn't change is the alum. That should remain at 1/8 tsp per 1/2 lb of cukes or per pint jar.

Al


----------



## foamheart (Jun 23, 2016)

Sooooooo..... I put some up. Been that kinda week around here so far.













IMG_7251.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 23, 2016






That's 5 each pint & half pickle jars in the reefer.


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Sooooooo..... I put some up. Been that kinda week around here so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, we have 10 pints in for 2.5 weeks

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jun 27, 2016)

*Update !!*   We may never know how good they are at 6 weeks and beyond at the rate they are disappearing at just 3 weeks.

Gunna put up 3- 4 quarts tonight.  ----    Be glad when Nesco gets Vacuum Canisters back in stock

Again   Thanks Al    These are Damn good Pickles for sure

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> *Update !!*   We may never know how good they are at 6 weeks and beyond at the rate they are disappearing at just 3 weeks.
> 
> Gunna put up 3- 4 quarts tonight.  ----    Be glad when Nesco gets Vacuum Canisters back in stock
> 
> ...


Your very welcome Gary!

They definitely are habit forming!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey Al,  Thanks to your Damn good pickle recipe I may have to buy another fridge just for pickles

Made another big batch last night. (We are getting lots of cukes)

Gary


----------



## unclejhim (Jun 28, 2016)

I couldn't take watching any longer had to jump in.

I picked up some nice firm pickling cuc's at the fruit stand and went to work.

I only had quart Mason Jars and some vacuum canisters. I used the vacuum jar sealer for the Mason Jar. .













005.JPG



__ unclejhim
__ Jun 28, 2016






With the left over brine I got some green tomatoes from my garden and brined them.

Still had some brine so jarred that up for late night leg cramps, works good.

The local paper did a article on this a couple weeks ago. They suggested using various vegetables so we'll see where this leads.













007.JPG



__ unclejhim
__ Jun 28, 2016






Just got my BALL BLUE BOOK  also.....  that thing is loaded withy good stuff to make!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2016)

unclejhim said:


> I couldn't take watching any longer had to jump in.
> 
> I picked up some nice firm pickling cuc's at the fruit stand and went to work.
> 
> ...


Looks good , Jim

Once you taste the pickles your gonna be making a bunch of them!

Al


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I gotta try this and thanks for sharing.So no hot water bath?no pressure canner?seems awfully easy lol.Wondering if anyone does plain fermented pickles?these tend to be our favorite


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> I gotta try this and thanks for sharing.So no hot water bath?no pressure canner?seems awfully easy lol.Wondering if anyone does plain fermented pickles?these tend to be our favorite


I used to do fermented pickles, but was never very happy with them.

I like real crispy pickles & the fermented ones were always somewhat soft.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Al

They look great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

nepas said:


> Thanks Al
> 
> They look great


You have to give them a try Rick.

They are addictive!

Al


----------



## okiedave (Jul 15, 2016)

I just made a double batch.  I ended up with two pints of chips for sandwiches and five pints of spears (which could have been packed a little tighter if I'd had more cucumbers).  I'd prepared eight jars with spices, so I made a pint of carrots as an experiment.

Report to follow in six weeks or so.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 15, 2016)

unclejhim said:


> Just got my BALL BLUE BOOK  also.....  that thing is loaded withy good stuff to make!!


That's the canner's bible. You'll find all your Mom's, Grannies, and great Grandma's secrets. !

Oh and I love green tomato pickles! Always made a point to eat at a family owned BBQ in Odessa, Tx. cause they always had them. Those just made the best pickles!

BTW my niece's 5 year old daughter asked me, "Pooh Pah when can we have some pickles, they've been in there forever!" And she's the patient child....LOL


----------



## okiedave (Jul 15, 2016)

Pickles.jpg



__ okiedave
__ Jul 15, 2016






Forgot to mention--one of the pints of spears is spicy (it's in the back to keep people from grabbing it unintentionally).


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2016)

OkieDave said:


> Pickles.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great!

Al


----------



## hammer77 (Jul 23, 2016)

Al,

Again, Thank You for sharing this. Here I am its 1am, I am drinking beer, and just finished jarring some up!













20160723_004658_resized.jpg



__ hammer77
__ Jul 22, 2016






 I ended up with 7 jars total. Since you recommend 3 or 6 months, I marked some for the 3 month mark. I can't wait until the end of October. And some marked for 6 months.













20160723_004652_resized.jpg



__ hammer77
__ Jul 23, 2016






I will keep you updated with the results, but I am sure they will be fantastic! Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

OkieDave said:


> Pickles.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great!

Once you taste them you will be making them all the time.

If you ever get a vacuum machine they are really easy to do.

I'll be waiting for your results!

Al


----------



## okiedave (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh, I'll definitely post updates.

A thought occurred, though: rather than using pints--which requires time to clean and sterilize a bunch of jars, and lots of space in the refrigerator, why not use the big Claussen jars (or, even better, the bigger plastic containers)?  They both have wide mouths, so packing the cucumber spears/chips tightly wouldn't be an issue, and I could fit a whole lot more in while taking up less shelf space in the refrigerator.  We're not processing these to be sealed, so there's no strict need for Mason jars that I can see.  As long as the proportions stay the same, is there any good reason I couldn't do the next batch in a larger, more space-efficient container?  Maybe even something tall enough to put two layers of spears down (expand vertically instead of horizontally)?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2016)

OkieDave said:


> Oh, I'll definitely post updates.
> 
> A thought occurred, though: rather than using pints--which requires time to clean and sterilize a bunch of jars, and lots of space in the refrigerator, why not use the big Claussen jars (or, even better, the bigger plastic containers)?  They both have wide mouths, so packing the cucumber spears/chips tightly wouldn't be an issue, and I could fit a whole lot more in while taking up less shelf space in the refrigerator.  We're not processing these to be sealed, so there's no strict need for Mason jars that I can see.  As long as the proportions stay the same, is there any good reason I couldn't do the next batch in a larger, more space-efficient container?  Maybe even something tall enough to put two layers of spears down (expand vertically instead of horizontally)?


Your absolutely right, as long as you keep the proportions the same you can use any container.

This one holds 6 lbs. of pickles. It's what I use now to keep them in the fridge.

I have 2 of them & when one is empty I fill it right away & start eating from the other one.













2-8-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016






Al


----------



## kernbigo (Jul 26, 2016)

use ball pickle crisp instead of alum


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

Kernbigo said:


> use ball pickle crisp instead of alum


I have been using alum since the first jar, my mother used alum.

Why would I change?

I have never had anything but super crispy pickles.

Al


----------



## okiedave (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder...is there any way to make these shelf-stable, or would that make them mushy?  It'd be great to be able to stick them in the back of a cabinet somewhere to age.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

OkieDave said:


> I wonder...is there any way to make these shelf-stable, or would that make them mushy? It'd be great to be able to stick them in the back of a cabinet somewhere to age.


You can use this recipe & just water bath can them. They are not quite as crispy, but still very good.

That's how I used to do them. NO vacuum, just put in canning jars & water bath for 15 minutes.

They last on the shelf at least 1 year. But you still have to wait about 6 weeks before eating them.

Al


----------



## littleolme (Aug 9, 2016)

What size is your large foodsaver canister? I have a set of 3 but my largest does not look as big as yours. I think mine are 25, 50 and 80 oz. (.75, 1.5 and 2,5 qt I think?)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2016)

LittleOlMe said:


> What size is your large foodsaver canister? I have a set of 3 but my largest does not look as big as yours. I think mine are 25, 50 and 80 oz. (.75, 1.5 and 2,5 qt I think?)


They don't have a size on them, but they are about 11" tall & 4" dia.

They each hold about 3 lbs. of cukes.

Al


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 13, 2016)

After reading this thread a few weeks ago, I decided to go out and buy a few vacuum canisters to see how they'd work.  All I can say....  AWESOME!  

I made a spicy batch using just one larger cuke to try the recipe.  It was enough to pack the small .75 quart canister full.  I left it sit in the fridge for 3 days as indicated.  I hate sounding like a glutton, but I ate the entire jar in one night with a few beers!!!!

I made a big batch of the same recipe earlier this week that should be done today.  I can't wait!

This morning I made a small batch of bread-n-butter pickles with a recipe a friend gave me.  I can't wait to see how they turn out.  I am really liking the vacuum canisters.  Much easier than dragging out the canning equipment.

This morning I went to a local farmer's market and asked for the freshest cukes the farmer had.  I got 6 medium sized cukes that are rock hard.  I'm pretty sure I could break a window with these.  I can't wait to make a large batch with them later today.

I also picked up the FoodSaver mason jar sealer.  I was thinking of doing large batches in the plastic vac canisters then transferring them to mason jars and resealing for long term (Hahaha  yeah right...) storage in the beer fridge. Does anyone see any issues with that plan?


----------



## kernbigo (Aug 13, 2016)

use the top recipe and put them write in the mason jar and vacuum seal that is what i did, i also added 1/8 cup sugar and ball pickle crisp. I tasted them in a week and they were ready.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2016)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> After reading this thread a few weeks ago, I decided to go out and buy a few vacuum canisters to see how they'd work.  All I can say....  AWESOME!
> 
> I made a spicy batch using just one larger cuke to try the recipe.  It was enough to pack the small .75 quart canister full.  I left it sit in the fridge for 3 days as indicated.  I hate sounding like a glutton, but I ate the entire jar in one night with a few beers!!!!
> 
> ...


As long as you keep them refrigerated you can put them in any container. Lately I have been doing 6 lbs at a time & putting the whole 6 lbs in a large bucket.

They will last at least 1 year before they start to get soft. I have 2 buckets & when one gets empty I start to eat from the other bucket & make 6 lbs. more.













2-8-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 24, 2016


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 13, 2016)

I was actually admiring that bucket Al.  I have to find myself one with a nice latched lid like that one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2016)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> I was actually admiring that bucket Al. I have to find myself one with a nice latched lid like that one.


I got it at Walmart. They have several different sizes. I have the room, so I got a couple of the big ones.

Al


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2017)

One Word ----   Wow !   These pickles really do bet better the longer they sit, We opened a jar that was 8 months old --  OMG   Flavor was fantastic and still crisp, very crisp .

I wold highly recommend trying these pickles  Way, Way better than ANYTHING you can buy


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

gary s said:


> One Word ----   Wow !   These pickles really do bet better the longer they sit, We opened a jar that was 8 months old --  OMG   Flavor was fantastic and still crisp, very crisp .
> 
> I wold highly recommend trying these pickles  Way, Way better than ANYTHING you can buy


Thank you so much Gary!

It's hard to convince folks that they do get better with age, just like smoked cheese.

So I'm glad to have some backup here!

Thanks again Buddy!

Al


----------



## hoity toit (May 15, 2017)

Thumbs Up


----------



## hoity toit (May 15, 2017)

The alum is what makes it crisp I'll try your recipe on my next batch

Ht


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2017)

Some things are better when ya just give 'em time to ripen!













IMG_7981.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 4, 2017






That's a pint & a half mason pickle jar.  Its been hidden and closely guarded  for a year just for the 4th. Oh I have eaten the other 5 jars I put up. Been saving this one to let it age........













IMG_7984.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 4, 2017






Thanks Al for that recipe!!


----------



## gary s (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll second that,  just put up 12 quarts, can't wait till they are ready

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!

They definitely get better with age!

But don't we all!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## unclejhim (Jul 5, 2017)

That is some great self-control. I'm sure the reward was worth it !


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 5, 2017)

Has anyone made these with compression from a chamber vacuum? I'ma gonna try it that way in the next few days


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> Has anyone made these with compression from a chamber vacuum? I'ma gonna try it that way in the next few days


I'm interested to see if this would work too.

It seems like if the cukes are completely immersed in the brine it would work.

Please let us know if it does indeed work.

Al


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 11, 2017)

I made the brine up as given on this thread Sunday. I had previously placed the quartered cukes in cold ice water on Saturday night so they'd be cold when I got to them Sunday. The brine and 3 pounds of cukes went easily in a 16x20 vacuum bag. I set the Vacmaster on 29 seconds for the vacuum cycle. It drew the bag down very well, and I could tell compression was at work because the cukes had changed color almost the same time the seal function was done. 

We opened the bag up yesterday for a taste test. Not bad, actually pretty good, but I toyed around with the taste of the brine and added a scant 1/4 cup of sugar to the brine as well as about a tbs of crushed red pepper flakes. I then vacuumed and compressed again and placed back in fridge. Gonna open them up tomorrow, but here's the result after the second compression.













2017-07-11%2012.48.46.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Jul 11, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2017)

Well it looks like it will work in bags too, that's good to know.

Al


----------



## driggins88 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank You for this awesome recipe.  I use this and your rib recipe all the time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2017)

Driggins88 said:


> Thank You for this awesome recipe.  I use this and your rib recipe all the time.


Thank you & welcome to SMF!

Al


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2017)

This is a great Pickle recipe, Al's right  you start making these You will forget all about buying store bought.

We love these things, Got the neighbor making them too.

Gary


----------



## 88rxna (Jul 31, 2017)

gary s said:


> This is a great Pickle recipe, Al's right  you start making these You will forget all about buying store bought.
> We love these things, Got the neighbor making them too.
> 
> Gary



Good to know! I had to buy vacuum canisters just for this recipe  (ok, it was an excuse) because I won't be able to wait! Gonna try them this weekend!
Definitely gonna throw some heat in them! I have the pickles and jalapeños  in the garden almost ready!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

88rxna said:


> Good to know! I had to buy vacuum canisters just for this recipe (ok, it was an excuse) because I won't be able to wait! Gonna try them this weekend!
> Definitely gonna throw some heat in them! I have the pickles and jalapeños in the garden almost ready!


Yea I'm just about ready to make a new batch myself!

Al


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 20, 2017)

How would it work if you did them in the vac sealer and then after the 3-5 days canned them in mason jars? I ask because I am very impatient when it comes to homemade pickles, green beans, cauliflower what ever it is I make.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2017)

Ososmokeshack said:


> How would it work if you did them in the vac sealer and then after the 3-5 days canned them in mason jars? I ask because I am very impatient when it comes to homemade pickles, green beans, cauliflower what ever it is I make.


If your talking about water bath canning them, they won't be as crispy.

The heat takes some of the crispiness away.

Al


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> If your talking about water bath canning them, they won't be as crispy.
> The heat takes some of the crispiness away.
> 
> Al



Good to know. I may have to try it just to see. Thanks!


----------



## gary s (Aug 21, 2017)

I love (We Love) these pickles Still doing mine the old way we put up 12 quarts 7 weeks ago, had to open a jar at 6 weeks OMG  everybody who has tasted these pickles loves them. With Pickles this good and so easy to make we never buy pickles anymore.

Gary


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Aug 21, 2017)

Can't wait to try this out!


----------



## 88rxna (Aug 22, 2017)

is it ok to reuse the brine/juice from a recent batch? i vacuum sealed them in a jar and they are only week old. my garden is producing many more cukes and the pickles are just about gone! will it be ok to dump them in the same jar after the pickles are gone and vacuum it again? if the juice is low can i just add distilled water to top it off if its low?

btw, these are very good! all the fellas at work cant quit eating them!!!!

thanks!~


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2017)

88rxna said:


> is it ok to reuse the brine/juice from a recent batch? i vacuum sealed them in a jar and they are only week old. my garden is producing many more cukes and the pickles are just about gone! will it be ok to dump them in the same jar after the pickles are gone and vacuum it again? if the juice is low can i just add distilled water to top it off if its low?
> 
> btw, these are very good! all the fellas at work cant quit eating them!!!!
> 
> thanks!~


I don't see why you couldn't reuse the brine, although I have never tried to do it that way.

Let me know how it works.

Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 23, 2017)

Absolutely you can do it. I wash my cukes clean, slice and add. If you need to add brine I do a vinegar/distilled water mix and top off. I store in fridge since they go fast. Hope that helps.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't see why you couldn't reuse the brine, although I have never tried to do it that way.
> 
> Let me know how it works.
> 
> Al



Since these are essentially refrigerator pickles it would be okay to make more pickles with the brine. You wouldn't want to make other pickles items. You may want to check the acidity of the mix and add more vinegar if needed. Keep in mind that the first batch of pickles will have absorbed some of the sugars too.


----------



## anglerman (Aug 23, 2017)

rexster314 said:


> I made the brine up as given on this thread Sunday. I had previously placed the quartered cukes in cold ice water on Saturday night so they'd be cold when I got to them Sunday. The brine and 3 pounds of cukes went easily in a 16x20 vacuum bag. I set the Vacmaster on 29 seconds for the vacuum cycle. It drew the bag down very well, and I could tell compression was at work because the cukes had changed color almost the same time the seal function was done.
> We opened the bag up yesterday for a taste test. Not bad, actually pretty good, but I toyed around with the taste of the brine and added a scant 1/4 cup of sugar to the brine as well as about a tbs of crushed red pepper flakes. I then vacuumed and compressed again and placed back in fridge. Gonna open them up tomorrow, but here's the result after the second compression.
> 
> 
> ...



Dumb question how do you keep the juice from sucking out of bag? Or do you vacuum till it starts sipping out?


----------



## anglerman (Aug 23, 2017)

Well I made 2 quarts sealing them with my vacuum seal jar attachment. Let's see if it's 3-5 days













IMG_8298.JPG



__ anglerman
__ Aug 23, 2017


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 23, 2017)

It is that time of the year again! I just put up another three quarts of pickles. That makes twelve for the season.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm just about out my self!

I need to make another batch.

Al


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 2, 2017)

So I tossed in more cucs into the same liquid batch from the previous round of pickles and let it set in the vacuum canister for a week and I believe they did not turn out as strong. I could taste it a little but definitely not like the first time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2017)

88rxna said:


> So I tossed in more cucs into the same liquid batch from the previous round of pickles and let it set in the vacuum canister for a week and I believe they did not turn out as strong. I could taste it a little but definitely not like the first time.


Well I guess it doesn't work then.

We strain the brine & Judy uses it in a recipe for making rye bread.

It really gives it a good flavor.

Al


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 3, 2017)

It's all good!
At least now we know.
That sounds great!
Thank you for such a great recipe


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2017)

88rxna said:


> It's all good!
> At least now we know.
> That sounds great!
> Thank you for such a great recipe


You are very welcome!

Al


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 12, 2017)

another batch soaking for tonight to vacuum seal!

soo good!


----------



## anglerman (Sep 13, 2017)

88rxna said:


> another batch soaking for tonight to vacuum seal!
> soo good!



I did some cauliflower with jalapeños using the same recipe last week. Turned out great


----------



## gotarace (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a load of cukes right now...I'm going to give this a try. Thanks Al...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

gotarace said:


> I have a load of cukes right now...I'm going to give this a try. Thanks Al...



Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## remsr (Oct 6, 2017)

Pickles look good Al I’ll bet they taste good too. You can’t go wrogwith garlic or onions. Any recipe that calls for a clove of garlic translates to me as more like 4 or 5  same with onions. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2017)

Your right Randy, garlic & onions really go good with dill pickles!

Al


----------



## nimrod (Nov 4, 2017)

Al,
 Made a batch of these and used the vac-sealer method. I made a few adjustments for my taste, 2 clove fresh garlic, and 2 slices  jalapeno, then followed the rest of your recipe. Everyone who has tried them said they turned out GREAT!
These are a real winner, thanks for the recipe.
 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2017)

Glad to hear you liked them, now you won't be able to ever eat store bought pickles again!
Al


----------



## swampsmoker (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe! Make some on Sunday and tried a few today and they taste good. Can’t want to see what the flavor brings in a month or so. 
Does the saltiness calm down as time goes on? Might cut back on the pickling salt next batch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2017)

They actually pick up more flavor as time goes on. I think 5 days in the vac container is good, then just store them in the brine. If they seem too salty to you, then yes cut back on the salt.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 3, 2018)

Just did 3 quarts . My Daughter got me a case of quart jars and the vac lid sealer for Christmas .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Just did 3 quarts . My Daughter got me a case of quart jars and the vac lid sealer for Christmas .



 Good luck!
I hope you enjoy them!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't stand it . My kids keep saying " Don't open them . you have to wait " Be 3 days tomorrow , and they already look great .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2018)

The wait is worth it. Before I figured out the vac canister idea. 
They would take at least 6 weeks before you could eat them.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2018)

Was 3 days this morning . Opened a jar of the regular . These are so good . Half the jar is gone already . The other 2 quarts have a whole medium Jalapeno in them . 
The garlic was perfect , salt spot on . Crunchy , tart ,, good dill flavor . So good . 
I did not use the alum . My chemistry major son suggested we didn't need it for a cold pack pickle . We will see if it affects the long term , but I really don't see them lasting very long . 
Great recipe Al . I need to make more !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Was 3 days this morning . Opened a jar of the regular . These are so good . Half the jar is gone already . The other 2 quarts have a whole medium Jalapeno in them .
> The garlic was perfect , salt spot on . Crunchy , tart ,, good dill flavor . So good .
> I did not use the alum . My chemistry major son suggested we didn't need it for a cold pack pickle . We will see if it affects the long term , but I really don't see them lasting very long .
> Great recipe Al . I need to make more !



Glad to hear you enjoyed the pickles so much.
I know they are addictive & go really good with beer!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 18, 2018)

Definitely want to try this Al.
I'd like to do a vacuum method, but using pint jars, and the new vacuum sealing attachments I got recently.
Have you pickled other things, like carrots, asparagus, or other things?
I've long done my own hard boiled eggs, but now find my interests broadening.
I think the Pickles and Beer fridge is just Genius. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Definitely want to try this Al.
> I'd like to do a vacuum method, but using pint jars, and the new vacuum sealing attachments I got recently.
> Have you pickled other things, like carrots, asparagus, or other things?
> I've long done my own hard boiled eggs, but now find my interests broadening.
> I think the Pickles and Beer fridge is just Genius. :)



I haven't really pickled anything other than dills, but of course in the jar with the dills are jalapenos, & onions. And both of them come out good. I've also made sauerkraut a couple of times. But mainly I just stick to my dill pickles.
Good luck with yours!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

smokinal said:


> I haven't really pickled anything other than dills, but of course in the jar with the dills are jalapenos, & onions. And both of them come out good. I've also made sauerkraut a couple of times. But mainly I just stick to my dill pickles.
> Good luck with yours!
> Al



Thank You, Al.
I'll try and report back when I get in a pickle...
Haallp! :eek:

OK, I couldn't wait. :(
So I got out a can of Green Beans, and made Dilly Beans with your recipe and my vacuum sealer. Everything went great, should be fun.
I had to leave out Dill seed, and Alum, because we don't have any. But I scraped up the rest.
It's going to be a long 5 days... :cool: (I'm going to follow your lead there, Al.)

My test bed... 
	

		
			
		

		
	








In the Fridge. (Sorry, no beer in there. Darn Doctors anyway! When there is, it mysteriously disappears anyway.)
Thank You, Al!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2018)

They look good, can't wait to see how they taste!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 23, 2018)

I cheated Al. I opened them last night, 4 days in. :oops: I'm Shameless...
But OH! So great! In my opinion...
The two youngest granddaughters are here today. The 4 year old enthusiastically picked a bean from the jar and put it right in her mouth and started chewin.
Then her face kinda got screwy, and she shivered, and spit that bit up greenbean right out.
The 22 month old only smelled the jar and immediately proclaimed "YUKKIE!"
LMAO! :D

More for me!
Next batch I think I'll cut down the vinegar a tad.
But... I sure like them! And the onions are great, too.
But the vacuum curing worked great.
Call me Pint Sized Pickler...
Or Grandpa Yukkie...

I ate the whole jar.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2018)

Your hooked now Buddy!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your hooked now Buddy!
> Al



Thanks Al!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

Just opened my last jar for Jan. 3rd . You're right they keep getting better . I need to make some more before these are gone .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Just opened my last jar for Jan. 3rd . You're right they keep getting better . I need to make some more before these are gone .



Yea it's bad if you run out, I always keep a couple of jars in the fridge at all times.
Al


----------



## X madmax diesel (Apr 14, 2018)

I had tried these and waited a week before popping one quart open to try. They still tasted like cucumbers to me, with out any real change in color. I also noticed dried salt on the jar from the brine. I really don’t think I put too much salt in, not that that would cause my issue anyways... I vac sealed them, so I don’t know what my issue was??? I did leave a bit of head space, enough where I could see air if I flipped them over, but also high enough to make a brine mess after removing the vacuum can adapter! Maybe my issue was that the brine was not hot, but just kinda warm when I poured into the jars and canned??? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 15, 2018)

X madmax diesel said:


> I had tried these and waited a week before popping one quart open to try. They still tasted like cucumbers to me, with out any real change in color. I also noticed dried salt on the jar from the brine. I really don’t think I put too much salt in, not that that would cause my issue anyways... I vac sealed them, so I don’t know what my issue was??? I did leave a bit of head space, enough where I could see air if I flipped them over, but also high enough to make a brine mess after removing the vacuum can adapter! Maybe my issue was that the brine was not hot, but just kinda warm when I poured into the jars and canned??? Anyone have any thoughts?



I suspect that your problem is that you didn't get enough of a vacuum in the jar. Just vacuum it back up & check it in another week. Without any vacuum, they take 6 weeks.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 15, 2018)

What Al said . Wanted to ask , when you opened the jar did it pop like it had a good seal ? 
Also , I did some slices and just used regular cucumbers . they took alot longer than the pickling cukes .


----------



## X madmax diesel (Apr 15, 2018)

I’ll revac that jar. Yes that jar has a good seal like all the other jars I made. Not one single jar has changed from cuke color to the pickle color. I think I should have used hot water to pour in, that way it would get absolute vacuum, if my vacuum sealer can’t do it by itself!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2018)

My cucumbers are starting to come on strong . Made 3 quart jars and 1 pint jar . I use this recipe to do jalapeno slices also . It all comes out fantastic .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

X madmax diesel said:


> I’ll revac that jar. Yes that jar has a good seal like all the other jars I made. Not one single jar has changed from cuke color to the pickle color. I think I should have used hot water to pour in, that way it would get absolute vacuum, if my vacuum sealer can’t do it by itself!



I always use hot water right from the stove. I heat the brine to a boil, then pour it over the cukes.
Al


----------



## gary s (Jul 5, 2018)

Best Pickles you will ever eat, make em like Al says. Gunna put up a couple more jars today.

Gary


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 20, 2018)

I took the plunge and made up a batch today. 4 jars regular, 2 jars of hot green beans, 1 jar hot pickles and 1 jar of hot  left over pickle chunks and jalapenos. I have a food saver and did the vacuum seal with mason jars. Can't wait to try them! 

Safety question: In the green bean and pickle chunks jars a few floated up and may not be completely submerged - is this a problem? Should I dump them? For absolute clarity these were not hot processed and will always be in the fridge. 
Thanks!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 20, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> a few floated up and may not be completely submerged


I've had the same thing happen , and had the same concern as you . Mine were fine . I've used this same recipe to do jalapeno slices ( vac'd in mason jars ) and I had to let them go a little longer than the cukes . Might be the same with fresh green beans ,,, not sure . It makes great pickles ,,, enjoy .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> I took the plunge and made up a batch today. 4 jars regular, 2 jars of hot green beans, 1 jar hot pickles and 1 jar of hot  left over pickle chunks and jalapenos. I have a food saver and did the vacuum seal with mason jars. Can't wait to try them!
> 
> Safety question: In the green bean and pickle chunks jars a few floated up and may not be completely submerged - is this a problem? Should I dump them? For absolute clarity these were not hot processed and will always be in the fridge.
> Thanks!



As chopsaw said, they will be fine, they just won't have quite as much flavor as the one's that are completly submerged. 
I have been taking a large slice of onion & putting it on top of the pickles to keep them all submerged.
Al


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 21, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I've had the same thing happen , and had the same concern as you . Mine were fine . I've used this same recipe to do jalapeno slices ( vac'd in mason jars ) and I had to let them go a little longer than the cukes . Might be the same with fresh green beans ,,, not sure . It makes great pickles ,,, enjoy .





SmokinAl said:


> As chopsaw said, they will be fine, they just won't have quite as much flavor as the one's that are completly submerged.
> I have been taking a large slice of onion & putting it on top of the pickles to keep them all submerged.
> Al



Sounds good, thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## clintse (Dec 1, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They look good, can't wait to see how they taste!
> Al


I'm new to this site. How do I find your vacuum pickle recipe. Tried searching. I find all the great reviews but can't seem to find the actual recipe. Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 1, 2018)

Very first post .


----------



## gary s (Dec 1, 2018)

Check with Smokin AL  I think he can guide you through the whole process

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2018)

clintse said:


> I'm new to this site. How do I find your vacuum pickle recipe. Tried searching. I find all the great reviews but can't seem to find the actual recipe. Thanks



As chopsaw said it's the very first post. The recipe is the same whether you vacuum them or not, they just get done much quicker in the vac canisters. I originally made this thread without knowing that vacuuming them would work so well, so I edited the original post for vac canisters when I figured it out..
Al


----------



## bregent (Jan 3, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I did not use the alum . My chemistry major son suggested we didn't need it for a cold pack pickle .



He's right. Alum will help with fermented pickles but has no effect on quick process pickles. The USDA recommends not using alum in this application.  If you use fresh cukes and cut off the blossom end, they'll be crunchy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2019)

bregent said:


> He's right. Alum will help with fermented pickles but has no effect on quick process pickles. The USDA recommends not using alum in this application.  If you use fresh cukes and cut off the blossom end, they'll be crunchy.



That is very interesting because the only reason these pickles are quick process is because of the vacuum canisters. Without the vacuum, the pickles would not be a quick process as they take up to 6 weeks to get a good flavor.
Could you point me to the USDA article that says alum should not be used in refrigerator pickles? I woulld like to read it for myself.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 24, 2019)

Alum expetiment. Hey All, so I made a batch today and decided to run a test on the alum question. I made 4 jars regular, 3 hot (extra hot actually), and 1 regular minus the alum. I figure I'll keep 1 regular and the sans alum about 2 months before I open then do a head-to-head taste test. May enlist my pub crew for a truly independent taste test. I'm not trying to prove anyone right or wrong, I'm just curious ;) So I'll post back in a couple months unless there are recommendations for a change of time table. Oh, these are all in mason jars using the foodsaver jar attachment.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Alum expetiment. Hey All, so I made a batch today and decided to run a test on the alum question. I made 4 jars regular, 3 hot (extra hot actually), and 1 regular minus the alum. I figure I'll keep 1 regular and the sans alum about 2 months before I open then do a head-to-head taste test. May enlist my pub crew for a truly independent taste test. I'm not trying to prove anyone right or wrong, I'm just curious ;) So I'll post back in a couple months unless there are recommendations for a change of time table. Oh, these are all in mason jars using the foodsaver jar attachment.



I will be interested to see the results. My pickle recipe has always included alum, but the original recipe was for pickles that were put in a water bath canner & heated. Obviously I don't do that anymore, so if I don't need the alum, then I wouldn't use it. I have not found any references at the USDA that say not to use alum, but maybe I didn't look hard enough. Maybe @bregent can point me to the article!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't use the alum in in the ones I do . Opened a jar last night , they were vac'd but are about 7 months old . So good . Nice and crisp too . Had extra jalapeno's in that jar . Had good heat to them .

Al , I have read the article about not needing the alum for refrigerator pickles , but I sure can't find it now .
Edit 
Look thru this . Makes a comment about USDA and alum in the ingredient list .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I don't use the alum in in the ones I do . Opened a jar last night , they were vac'd but are about 7 months old . So good . Nice and crisp too . Had extra jalapeno's in that jar . Had good heat to them .
> 
> Al , I have read the article about not needing the alum for refrigerator pickles , but I sure can't find it now .
> Edit
> Look thru this . Makes a comment about USDA and alum in the ingredient list .



Thanks Chop, my next batch I will do without the alum, but that won't be for a few months. I use the dill flowers in my pickles and they don't flower for a few months yet. But I have a lot of it growing, so this year maybe I can make enough to last until next year. I'm out now & eating Clausen's, not the same. And like you I put jalapenos in mine so they are spicy garlic dills! 
Thanks for the follow up!
Al


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 25, 2019)

I am doing this soon. I have made garlic dills before but could never get the crisp snap. Way to go AL !!!  And yes I am sure this goes well along side of a good pastrami sammy. Thanks for sharing your method and recipe !

HT


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> I am doing this soon. I have made garlic dills before but could never get the crisp snap. Way to go AL !!!  And yes I am sure this goes well along side of a good pastrami sammy. Thanks for sharing your method and recipe !
> 
> HT



Your very welcome HT!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Jan 28, 2019)

I apologize if I missed it even though I swear I read this entire thread a few times, what's the deal with the ice?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2019)

zwiller said:


> I apologize if I missed it even though I swear I read this entire thread a few times, what's the deal with the ice?



Icing down the cukes before processing them helps to keep them crisp.
At least that is what I was told when this recipe was given to me several years ago.
Al


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 10, 2019)

I am going to try this as it sounds great. I have the cukes on ice now and just looked for the garlic but found I do not have the jarred minced garlic. Has any one ever used dried minced garlic?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had these pickles with alum and without it. I've noticed that the ones with alum were a bit more crisp. So I'll continue to use it. I use 1/4 teaspoon per quart jar.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2019)

isitdoneyet said:


> Has any one ever used dried minced garlic?


No , I haven't . I would say you should use fresh for the best results .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2019)

I would agree that fresh or the minced garlic from a jar would be better.


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 10, 2019)

That's what I thought. Off to the store for garlic. May as well get fresh cloves vs the jarred stuff. I need vinegar too after I looked. Didn't think this thru very well did I. LOL.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2019)

LOL! It happens!


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2019)

We love these Pickles   off to Al

Gary


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 10, 2019)

Everybody raves about these so I bought some more cukes while I was out. May as well make the trip worth while.
Bought a corned beef on sale for making some pastrami to go with these pickles.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2019)

I just opened a jar of slices , that I did last august when the garden cropped out . Boston pickles.  Vac'd for 6 months . Man they were good .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2019)

There is no way I could let a jar sit that long. Your will power is amazing!!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2019)

I grew all mine last summer . I think i had about 20 jars , sliced and Spears.  Into my last 4 jars .


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 10, 2019)

Will I did it. all packed up for the 6 week rest.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2019)

ENJOY!
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Gotta try these!!  They look amazing!  Always searching for an awesome recipe thanks for posting!!


----------



## hondabbq (Mar 13, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Gotta try these!!  They look amazing!  Always searching for an awesome recipe thanks for posting!!



Nice to see another Pegger in here!!!!


----------



## newbrian (Mar 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I love dill pickles and I have been toying with dill pickle recipes for years. This one is the best I have ever come up with. All you pastrami guys need to try this, because a good pastrami sandwich needs a great garlic dill. Here is the recipe:
> 
> 4 - 1 pint canning jars
> 
> ...



How long do these last when refrigerated?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2019)

newbrian said:


> How long do these last when refrigerated?



Same as any other pickle. The longest I've had a jar in the fridge was only a couple of weeks. They go pretty darn fast, the wife and me really like em!
I also vacuum seal my jars to help preserve them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2019)

newbrian said:


> How long do these last when refrigerated?



They will last 1 year in the fridge & that is without vacuum. After a year they start to soften up.
I know this because I made a big batch a couple of years ago when my dill was flowering & they were still good at the one year point, then they started to get a little softer. It took 1 year & 3 months to eat all of them. They really just keep getting better flavor as they age.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey 

 SmokinAl

Quick question. I've been throwing away the brine once the pickles are gone. I was wondering if you could reuse it for another batch. Your thoughts?


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 15, 2019)

I pretty much use the same recipe, but I put the mixture in a sealing bag in my vac chamber for more of a compressed texture. Pickles stay crispy for months in a sealed, vacuumed bag.After 4-5 days, I'll put them in a canister/jar for storing in the fridge


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Hey
> 
> SmokinAl
> 
> Quick question. I've been throwing away the brine once the pickles are gone. I was wondering if you could reuse it for another batch. Your thoughts?



I throw mine away too, but I would think it would work for another batch.
My wife uses some of it to make rye bread with.
The recipe she has calls for dill pickle juice in the bread, so I save some for that but throw the rest out.
Let me know if you try it.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

I had a few cukes left. I thought just throwing it out was a waste. I tried the juice. And it tasted good. So I decided to make sliced pickles. I just added a touch more vinegar. I'll let you know in a few days.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 16, 2019)

Steve H
  Starting at post 125 , re using brine was talked about , tried with results and comments . If you're interested in what was said . 
I use mine for brining chicken breast . Makes a chic fillet type sandwich .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 16, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Steve H
> Starting at post 125 , re using brine was talked about , tried with results and comments . If you're interested in what was said .
> I use mine for brining chicken breast . Makes a chic fillet type sandwich .



I over looked that. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Steve H
> Starting at post 125 , re using brine was talked about , tried with results and comments . If you're interested in what was said .
> I use mine for brining chicken breast . Makes a chic fillet type sandwich .



Using it as a chicken brine really sounds good to me!
Thanks for the idea Chop!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I over looked that. Thanks!



Yea this thread has been going on so long, I didn't remember it either!
So I guess it doesn't work very well for pickles, but Chops brine idea sounds pretty good to me!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea this thread has been going on so long, I didn't remember it either!
> So I guess it doesn't work very well for pickles, but Chops brine idea sounds pretty good to me!
> Al



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well. I'll know more in a day or two. If not, then I'm out just a few cukes anyway. Wasted more then that with last weeks goof!
I never thought about using it in other ways like for meat. Sounds interesting.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2019)

SmokinAl
 boneless skin less breast . Cross cut the thin tail part off , then rip the thicker half into 2 pieces over it's thickness . 3 peices out of a large breast 5/8 thick the size of a burger bun . Soak in the juice 3 hours is good . I've gone 6 ,, over night is to long . Starts to break down the meat . I dry ,  flour ( no salt in the flour ) and fry in a pan . Eat on a bun . You could grill also , never tried it . 
That's just how I do it . Please delete if you don't want this in your pickle thread .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> SmokinAl
> boneless skin less breast . Cross cut the thin tail part off , then rip the thicker half into 2 pieces over it's thickness . 3 peices out of a large breast 5/8 thick the size of a burger bun . Soak in the juice 3 hours is good . I've gone 6 ,, over night is to long . Starts to break down the meat . I dry ,  flour ( no salt in the flour ) and fry in a pan . Eat on a bun . You could grill also , never tried it .
> That's just how I do it . Please delete if you don't want this in your pickle thread .



Thanks Chop, I'm definitely going to try this.
It seems like a big waste to throw the brine out!
I think it will work in my Air Fryer.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Chop, I'm definitely going to try this.
> It seems like a big waste to throw the brine out!
> I think it will work in my Air Fryer.
> Al



Keep us informed Al. If it works. I'm going to try it as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Keep us informed Al. If it works. I'm going to try it as well.



I definitely will, but I have been out of pickles for a couple of months.
I have been waiting for my dill plants to flower, and I just made a new batch yesterday.
WM sells pickling cukes in 2 lb. bags & sliced up, one bag fills a 2 quart Mason jar.
So I got a chance to use my new Ball jar vacuum sealer.
That thing is just too cool. I kept my vac machine at the same setting which is 27.5 & I was afraid it wouldn't take that much vacuum, but it did. The lid is a little sucked in, but it has a nice tight seal.
No jalapenos this time, just good old garlic dills!






I thought they were a little tighter packed in there, but after looking at this photo, it looks like I could have put a few more in there, but I have a big onion slice on top so all the pickles will stay in the brine!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks good . The jar sealer is handy for sure . Now I want a pickle for breakfast .


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

So I have a question about the FoodSaver Jar sealing kit. Use this kit to create a vacuum seal that locks out air—the enemy of freshness—on both regular-mouth and wide-mouth mason-type jar lids. Not to be used for canning. Are you not canning these pickles? Or are you making fermented pickles?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 18, 2019)

Medina Joe said:


> So I have a question about the FoodSaver Jar sealing kit. Use this kit to create a vacuum seal that locks out air—the enemy of freshness—on both regular-mouth and wide-mouth mason-type jar lids. Not to be used for canning. Are you not canning these pickles? Or are you making fermented pickles?



I'm using the one for the wide mouth jars. You can get one for either. These are not canned or fermented. These are kept in the fridge. By vac sealing them they are ready to eat in 3 or 4 days instead of weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . The jar sealer is handy for sure . Now I want a pickle for breakfast .



Thanks Chop!
Yea I can't believe that I never had one of those jar sealers.
They make it sooo easy!
Al


----------



## Medina Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm using the one for the wide mouth jars. You can get one for either. These are not canned or fermented. These are kept in the fridge. By vac sealing them they are ready to eat in 3 or 4 days instead of weeks.


thanks Steven H


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Medina Joe said:


> thanks Steven H



I used to use foodsaver canisters, then transfer the pickles.
Now it's just too easy with the Ball jar adapter!!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I used to use foodsaver canisters, then transfer the pickles.
> Now it's just too easy with the Ball jar adapter!!
> Al



Same here, I did the same thing, and I wish I would have bought one sooner!!
Great invention and seems to be very well built & very sturdy!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 22, 2019)

So, I tried the pickles that I made with the reused brine. They were not strong enough. So, I won't be doing that again.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So, I tried the pickles that I made with the reused brine. T


Thanks for the update .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So, I tried the pickles that I made with the reused brine. They were not strong enough. So, I won't be doing that again.



Thank you for posting this, I think the chicken brine idea sounds like the best way to go!
Al


----------



## isitdoneyet (Mar 23, 2019)

2 weeks in to the 6 week wait.
Taking forever.
How do you wait that long?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2019)

isitdoneyet said:


> 2 weeks in to the 6 week wait.
> Taking forever.
> How do you wait that long?


With the vac sealer , they're ready in 3 or 4 days , but still better the longer you wait .


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 23, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Alum expetiment. Hey All, so I made a batch today and decided to run a test on the alum question. I made 4 jars regular, 3 hot (extra hot actually), and 1 regular minus the alum. I figure I'll keep 1 regular and the sans alum about 2 months before I open then do a head-to-head taste test. May enlist my pub crew for a truly independent taste test. I'm not trying to prove anyone right or wrong, I'm just curious ;) So I'll post back in a couple months unless there are recommendations for a change of time table. Oh, these are all in mason jars using the foodsaver jar attachment.



Hey All! So last Friday I enlisted my guinea pigs - I mean my good friends and tasting crew down at the pub - and did the great alum/no alum pickle tasting experiment. I had 13 people participate, not including me. The results listed don't add up to 13 in all catagories because not everyone had an opinion on both issues.

Setup. As described above I made pickles same day, same cukes, same brine, just didn't add alum to one jar. At the time of tasting they had been in the fridge ~7weeks. I took pickles from each jar, cut into thirds and had my peeps first taste pickle "X" then pickle "Z". I asked which they thought was crispier and also if they had a taste preference. Pickle "X" was without alum.

Results: Pickle "X" no alum - 5 people thought it was crispier, 5 tastier.
             Pickle "Z" w/alum -  7 people thought it was crispier, 6 tastier.

Not exactly a convincing data set. Most people had an opinion of "slightly" crispier or tastier either way. My buddy Joe was a standout in very emphatically preferring pickle Z in both categories. I even got Irish Frank (he's from Dublin) who hates pickles to give it a try and he found pickle Z "less offensive" than the other ;)

My opinion - I thought the pickle with alum was slightly crispier and I preferred the taste as well. For taste, my crew and I pretty much agreed that the pickle with alum has a more forward in your face flavor while the no alum is a bit more subdued, which makes seance to me as adding a mineral such as alum should have that effect. Overall it appears you can make these pickles with or without alum and have a crisp and flavorful pickle. There is a subtle difference but it seems to come down to personal taste.

Yeah, I could have just wrote "results inconclusive" or "no difference" but what fun would that that be


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> With the vac sealer , they're ready in 3 or 4 days , but still better the longer you wait .
> View attachment 391130



Yea I love that ball jar attachment, I usually go 5 days under vacuum. And they are ready!
Al



WaterRat said:


> Hey All! So last Friday I enlisted my guinea pigs - I mean my good friends and tasting crew down at the pub - and did the great alum/no alum pickle tasting experiment. I had 13 people participate, not including me. The results listed don't add up to 13 in all catagories because not everyone had an opinion on both issues.
> 
> Setup. As described above I made pickles same day, same cukes, same brine, just didn't add alum to one jar. At the time of tasting they had been in the fridge ~7weeks. I took pickles from each jar, cut into thirds and had my peeps first taste pickle "X" then pickle "Z". I asked which they thought was crispier and also if they had a taste preference. Pickle "X" was without alum.
> 
> ...



Great write up. I have always used alum & think I will continue to do so.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2019)

I will continue using alum as well. I do find a difference with and without it. That being said. I'm doing a triple header this fine Sunday morning. Pickles, oven jerky, and smoking about 20 pounds of cheese.


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 24, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Great write up. I have always used alum & think I will continue to do so.
> Al



Thanks Al. It was a fun little experiment. Even more than the alum issue, everyone was quite fond of the pickles overall (except Frank ) ;) I will continue to use it too, the difference was subtle but I prefer with alum.



Steve H said:


> I will continue using alum as well. I do find a difference with and without it. That being said. I'm doing a triple header this fine Sunday morning. Pickles, oven jerky, and smoking about 20 pounds of cheese.



Looks good Steve!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I will continue using alum as well. I do find a difference with and without it. That being said. I'm doing a triple header this fine Sunday morning. Pickles, oven jerky, and smoking about 20 pounds of cheese.
> 
> View attachment 391252
> View attachment 391253



Sounds like a fun day!!
Al


----------



## isitdoneyet (Apr 24, 2019)

Finally the wait is over. these things are great. I may reduce the garlic amount for my taste. Will need to start another batch right away before I run out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2019)

isitdoneyet said:


> Finally the wait is over. these things are great. I may reduce the garlic amount for my taste. Will need to start another batch right away before I run out.



Ha Ha!
Your hooked now!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Apr 25, 2019)

Hooked? You have no idea. Here's a little snack I'm having.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Hooked? You have no idea. Here's a little snack I'm having.
> 
> View attachment 394071



Your too much Steve!!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Hooked? You have no idea. Here's a little snack I'm having.
> 
> View attachment 394071


That's awesome . Just be careful how you arrange that plate of goodies .


----------



## zwiller (Apr 26, 2019)

One of these days I will do these.  I am with Al and much prefer dill flower heads and my parent's house is loaded also with grapes/grape leaves too...  As a homebrewer I have calcium chloride "pickle crisp" and also calcium hydroxide "pickle lime" and will do some testing for you guys.  http://extension.missouri.edu/franklin/documents/QFK/10AugustQFK.pdf

EDIT also plan to try some lactic acid as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 27, 2019)

zwiller said:


> One of these days I will do these.  I am with Al and much prefer dill flower heads and my parent's house is loaded also with grapes/grape leaves too...  As a homebrewer I have calcium chloride "pickle crisp" and also calcium hydroxide "pickle lime" and will do some testing for you guys.  http://extension.missouri.edu/franklin/documents/QFK/10AugustQFK.pdf
> 
> EDIT also plan to try some lactic acid as well.



Be interested to see your results, however I have been using alum forever and probably will not change.
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 10, 2019)

I made a batch of your pickles around the end of January. They stare at me in the fridge every time I go to get a beer. Well yesterday I just couldn't take it anymore. I popped one of the jars of regular ones and then a jar that I added jalapenos and habaneros to. These were by far the best pickles I have ever had. I think a couple more months would have been perfect as far as dill flavor and crispness but luckily I have 7 more jars from that batch and then 9 more jars from a batch I did in February plus some asparagus I used this recipe with. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing the recipe! Will def be making another batch soon so I don't run out!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I made a batch of your pickles around the end of January. They stare at me in the fridge every time I go to get a beer. Well yesterday I just couldn't take it anymore. I popped one of the jars of regular ones and then a jar that I added jalapenos and habaneros to. These were by far the best pickles I have ever had. I think a couple more months would have been perfect as far as dill flavor and crispness but luckily I have 7 more jars from that batch and then 9 more jars from a batch I did in February plus some asparagus I used this recipe with. Just wanted to say thanks for sharing the recipe! Will def be making another batch soon so I don't run out!



That is awesome!
It really makes me feel good to hear that!!
Al


----------



## kelbro (Jun 12, 2019)

When you use the vacuum sealer gadget with mason jar lids, do you just leave the device on there after sealing or remove it and then screw the ring on?

Just tried it and the lid did not stay on. Standard size, not wide mouth. I went ahead and used the regular vacuum container for now but would still appreciate any suggestions.

Just pouring the nearly boiling solution over my pickles seems to create a pretty strong suction. Does the vacuum sealer pull a stronger vacuum?

Cucumbers are going nuts in the garden right now and I love pickles. Just hate waiting for that goodness!

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2019)

kelbro said:


> When you use the vacuum sealer gadget with mason jar lids, do you just leave the device on there after sealing or remove it and then screw the ring on? You take the device off & the lid stays on, then you just screw the ring on.
> 
> Just tried it and the lid did not stay on. Standard size, not wide mouth. I went ahead and used the regular vacuum container for now but would still appreciate any suggestions. It only works with wide mouth jars.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelbro (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks. I just read some reviews that said the regular size lid model doesn't work well but the widemouth model does. 

The Foodsaver kit that I bought has both size lids in it.

Guess I need some widemouth jars now. I have 8-10 regular ones.

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jun 30, 2019)

This might be the best recipe I've picked up on this site thus far.  This is about the 50th batch of these I've made over the past few years.

Perfect snack on a hot day with a cold Chesterfield while the whole chicken does its thing on the Weber Kettle.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> This might be the best recipe I've picked up on this site thus far.  This is about the 50th batch of these I've made over the past few years.
> 
> Perfect snack on a hot day with a cold Chesterfield while the whole chicken does its thing on the Weber Kettle.



Thank you Tim!
That makes me real happy!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2019)

The struggle was real. I have 2 jars that I let go under vacuum for 3 months! Tonight, that ends!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2019)

Steve H said:


> The struggle was real. I have 2 jars that I let go under vacuum for 3 months! Tonight, that ends!
> 
> View attachment 400244



WOW!
I bet those are gonna be real strong tasting!
The longest I have ever kept them under vacuum was 6 days.
Although I have had them without vacuum in the fridge for over a year & they get stronger, but are still nice & crispy.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2019)

I never release the vac until I eat them . Got 2 jars left from last August .


----------



## gary s (Jul 11, 2019)

Gotta try the Vac ,  I've got about 8 Quarts in the fridge now (Old Way)  Best Dang Pickle recipe ever.

Gary


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2019)

Wait a min, if you use the vacuum, it only takes a week?  I need to order that attachment asap!!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Wait a min, if you use the vacuum, it only takes a week?  I need to order that attachment asap!!



Actually just a few days and they're ready. I just wanted to see how they will be after a few months.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I never release the vac until I eat them . Got 2 jars left from last August .



They should turn your lips inside out.....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW!
> I bet those are gonna be real strong tasting!
> The longest I have ever kept them under vacuum was 6 days.
> Although I have had them without vacuum in the fridge for over a year & they get stronger, but are still nice & crispy.
> Al



I'm betting they'll be "flavorful" They really took on a nice color too.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm getting low on all my pickled veggies,. Time to stock back up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'm betting they'll be "flavorful" They really took on a nice color too.



Looking forward to hearing how you like them after that long under vacuum.
For us, I think they would be too strong.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looking forward to hearing how you like them after that long under vacuum.
> For us, I think they would be too strong.
> Al



I'll let you know shortly. Came home from work late. And hit the bed after a quick dinner. I am, however, finishing up another batch of pickles and Jalapenos this morning. Pics shortly....


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

Ok, I opened a jar. And had a couple. They were stronger. Though, not as much as I thought they would be. Still just as crunchy. I think I'll just keep them under vacuum until I'm ready to eat them.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

My batch I made this morning. Went by the recipe. Chilled the cukes for a few hours. Ended up with 5 pints of Garlic pickles. 1 quart of spicy pickles. And I did a quart of Jalapenos.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2019)

Just opened a jar of jalapeno slices last night from last August . Good stuff .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Just opened a jar of jalapeno slices last night from last August . Good stuff .



I do like them as well.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I do like them as well.



If it's already in the body of this thread, I will go through it but I ordered qt sized jars yesterday.  How much did you alter your portions?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> If it's already in the body of this thread, I will go through it but I ordered qt sized jars yesterday.  How much did you alter your portions?



The recipe is one the 1st page. All I did was double the amounts for a quart jar.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 12, 2019)

2 pints to 1 quart . I just doubled when I used quart jars .


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 12, 2019)

hahah oh yea....jeeze I need coffee


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2019)

Gosh I may have to rethink my time frame & go a little longer under vacuum.
It sounds like you guys really like the longer time under vacuum. 
Next batch I will give it a try!
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if publix, windixie, or Kroger sell the right type of cucumbers?  Those are the ones near me plus Walmart


----------



## Steve H (Jul 12, 2019)

I get mine from Walmart. They have pickling cukes in a 2 pound bag.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2019)

Same here I get mine from Walmart in 2# bags.
Just check & make sure they are very hard & firm.
Personally I like the smaller ones, but if all they have are the big ones then they work too, just make sure they are very hard & firm. You will not get crispy hard pickles if you start with soft cukes.
Al


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Same here I get mine from Walmart in 2# bags.
> Just check & make sure they are very hard & firm.
> Personally I like the smaller ones, but if all they have are the big ones then they work too, just make sure they are very hard & firm. You will not get crispy hard pickles if you start with soft cukes.
> Al



As a caveat to this, I'm sure I'm not the only person who bought nice firm cucumbers and then had life happen.  If my cucs soften a bit, I make bread-n-butter pickles out of those.  Great use for otherwise "select" grade pickles!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> As a caveat to this, I'm sure I'm not the only person who bought nice firm cucumbers and then had life happen.  If my cucs soften a bit, I make bread-n-butter pickles out of those.  Great use for otherwise "select" grade pickles!



My neighbor keeps asking me to make some bread-n-butter pickles, but I don't have a recipe. Would you mind sharing yours?
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

I used this recipe once. I forgot about posting it. I don't eat B&B pickles often, usually just for making a relish or on a sammie from time to time. Just make sure you rinse off the salt good.
https://www.browneyedbaker.com/bread-and-butter-pickles/


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> My neighbor keeps asking me to make some bread-n-butter pickles, but I don't have a recipe. Would you mind sharing yours?
> Al



I use this one from Alton Brown.  They always come out good.  I actually just did a batch last Sunday.  I use the vacuum containers for these too just to move things along a little faster.

Recipe:

AB's B&B's

Ingredients

1/2 medium onion, thinly sliced
2 medium cucumbers, thinly sliced
1 cup water, filtered if possible
1 cup cider vinegar
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 pinch kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon yellow mustard seeds (not brown)
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds
1/2 teaspoon pickling spice
Instructions

Combine the onion and cucumber slices in a clean, 1-quart spring-top jar.
Combine everything else in a 2-quart saucepan and bring to a boil. Drop the heat and simmer for 4 full minutes.
Slowly pour the hot pickling liquid over the onion and cucumber slices, completely filling the jar. (A large ladle is a good tool for the job.)
Cool to room temperature before topping off with any remaining pickle (that is, the liquid) and sealing the jar.
Refrigerate for 1 week before serving and finish them within 2 months. Remember that these pickles are not actually preserved, so they need to be kept refrigerated.


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 13, 2019)

...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I used this recipe once. I forgot about posting it. I don't eat B&B pickles often, usually just for making a relish or on a sammie from time to time. Just make sure you rinse off the salt good.
> https://www.browneyedbaker.com/bread-and-butter-pickles/





timstalltaletav said:


> I use this one from Alton Brown.  They always come out good.  I actually just did a batch last Sunday.  I use the vacuum containers for these too just to move things along a little faster.
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> ...





sfprankster said:


> These are ready as soon as they cool down.
> 
> Sweet Pickle Chips
> 
> ...



WOW!!
Thanks a lot guys, I really appreciate the quick response.
Definitely gonna make a batch the next time I go to the store & they have some good looking cukes! I'm not a big fan of sweet pickles, but everyone else around here loves them, especially Judy!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 14, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm not a big fan of sweet pickles, but everyone else around here loves them, especially Judy!!


If you never had these you might give them a try . 
Nathans sweet horseradish chips . I just got an old time recipe for horseradish pickles , but the Nathans are worth buying . Just thought I would mention it .


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> If you never had these you might give them a try .
> Nathans sweet horseradish chips . I just got an old time recipe for horseradish pickles , but the Nathans are worth buying . Just thought I would mention it .



I second this recommendation!  These are great pickles!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2019)

I've seen them at the store. Just haven't tried any. Might get a jar.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> If you never had these you might give them a try .
> Nathans sweet horseradish chips . I just got an old time recipe for horseradish pickles , but the Nathans are worth buying . Just thought I would mention it .





timstalltaletav said:


> I second this recommendation!  These are great pickles!





Steve H said:


> I've seen them at the store. Just haven't tried any. Might get a jar.



Ok fellas, next time I'm at the store I'll look for them.
Thanks, Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 17, 2019)

I couldn't take all the hype anymore, I had to try a batch of Al's garlic pickles. I did have to cheat and buy them at Walmart, as it will be a while for mine yet. I also had to go the vacuum route as I would have a hard time waiting 6 weeks. .  3 days will be long enough.
I am going to give you a "thanks" in advance Al. There wouldn't be 283 posts here if they were bad !


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I couldn't take all the hype anymore, I had to try a batch of Al's garlic pickles. I did have to cheat and buy them at Walmart, as it will be a while for mine yet. I also had to go the vacuum route as I would have a hard time waiting 6 weeks. .  3 days will be long enough.
> I am going to give you a "thanks" in advance Al. There wouldn't be 283 posts here if they were bad !
> View attachment 400783



They look great! Have fun waiting 3 days.....;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I couldn't take all the hype anymore, I had to try a batch of Al's garlic pickles. I did have to cheat and buy them at Walmart, as it will be a while for mine yet. I also had to go the vacuum route as I would have a hard time waiting 6 weeks. .  3 days will be long enough.
> I am going to give you a "thanks" in advance Al. There wouldn't be 283 posts here if they were bad !
> View attachment 400783



If they are not strong enough in 3 days, just vac them back up & let them go another couple of days. I find that I like mine at 5-6 days under vacuum. I get mine at Walmart too, but sometimes they are out of stock.
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 18, 2019)

My jar attachment came but dang large mouth jars are taking another week.  Grrrr!!!

Oh well, I need to build a shed this weekend anyway.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2019)

Walmart sells the jars.
Al


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 19, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Walmart sells the jars.
> Al



I just picked up 2 more cases of jars there this week.  Soon I'll have more pickles than beer in the beer fridge!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> I just picked up 2 more cases of jars there this week.  Soon I'll have more pickles than beer in the beer fridge!!!



I have the same problem, when my dill plants are flowering I make a lot of pickles, but I give a lot of them away to my friends too!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2019)

WOW, is all I can say. Broke open the jar of pickles today and had some (many) with my walleye sandwich for lunch. They are absolutely fantastic Al. I now know what I'm doing with my cuc's as they start producing. I wish I had my own dill growing also.
Question, can the jar lids normally be used again after vacuum? Or does It screw up the seal?  It took a few tries, but I did get in to seal again now. Just curious...


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> WOW, is all I can say. Broke open the jar of pickles today and had some (many) with my walleye sandwich for lunch. They are absolutely fantastic Al. I now know what I'm doing with my cuc's as they start producing. I wish I had my own dill growing also.
> Question, can the jar lids normally be used again after vacuum? Or does It screw up the seal?  It took a few tries, but I did get in to seal again now. Just curious...



If the gasket looks undamaged then you can reuse it. Just wash it in hot soapy water and rinse well. When I reuse the lid. I'll check it in a day or two to see the jar is still holding the vacuum. Also, make sure the lip of the jar is clean and hasn't any chips in it. I've damaged a couple of the jars when opening them.
I get replacement lids and bands. 100 of each for 25.00 So, I'm not to concerned about throwing them out if I have any doubts over them.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Mason...789959?hash=item4435499187:g:yqkAAOSwAWNcXK7C


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks Steve


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 23, 2019)

Count me in the group! Made my first batch tonight. Almost broke my foodsaver trying to figure out how to attach the hose until my better have said to just attach it to the white lid and i dont need the hose it came with. Oops. 

Now the waiting game!

I find myself wanting to shake the jars bc all the goodness is at the bottom but i guess it settles there after shaking them anyway.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 23, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've damaged a couple of the jars when opening them.


Not sure how you open them , but I slide a spoon along the top thread on the jar until it reaches a narrow gap at the lid . Slight twist against the lid , pops right open . Never come in contact with the mouth of the jar .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Not sure how you open them , but I slide a spoon along the top thread on the jar until it reaches a narrow gap at the lid . Slight twist against the lid , pops right open . Never come in contact with the mouth of the jar .



Same here. Still damaged a couple. Maybe I was a tad impatient getting to the goods inside!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> View attachment 401283
> 
> 
> Count me in the group! Made my first batch tonight. Almost broke my foodsaver trying to figure out how to attach the hose until my better have said to just attach it to the white lid and i dont need the hose it came with. Oops.
> ...



I gently shake and roll the jars to get everything missed after I vacuum them. I want to make sure I get the Alum dissolved.


----------



## kelbro (Jul 24, 2019)

My cucumbers produced very well this year. I made up about 10-12 jars of these and have already gone through 2 of them. Great method for those of us that are impatient! Also works on the whole cukes (small pickling size).


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2019)

Glad to hear that everybody is enjoying the pickles!
I re-use the lids several times, & they always seem to seal fine.
I do check them after a day or two to make sure they are still sealed.
I just get my fingernails under the edge of the lid & pull.
They break the seal pretty easy that way.
Al


----------



## newbrian (Jul 24, 2019)

OK so I made 6 pints of pickles over the weekend and today i realized that i used the amount of Alum from the large canisters in my small jars.  Are these going to be ok, or should i throw them out and try a new batch?


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 24, 2019)

I read that if you use more than 1/4 tsp a quart that it will come out bitter but I didn't read anything about it being dangerous.


----------



## newbrian (Jul 24, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I read that if you use more than 1/4 tsp a quart that it will come out bitter but I didn't read anything about it being dangerous.



i guess i'll wait a couple of weeks and try them


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 24, 2019)

newbrian said:


> i guess i'll wait a couple of weeks and try them



I see you are a fellow Joe.  Have you tried brisket on it yet?  Since there is a sale and I've been putting off trying a full packer, I think I might pull the trigger.  My problem is I feel it will take over 12hrs of smoking and that is a long day on our set up.  Thoughts?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 24, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Count me in the group! Made my first batch tonight. Almost broke my foodsaver trying to figure out how to attach the hose until my better have said to just attach it to the white lid and i dont need the hose it came with. Oops.
> 
> Now the waiting game!



You will absolutely love them. They are "very" crisp.


----------



## newbrian (Jul 24, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I see you are a fellow Joe.  Have you tried brisket on it yet?  Since there is a sale and I've been putting off trying a full packer, I think I might pull the trigger.  My problem is I feel it will take over 12hrs of smoking and that is a long day on our set up.  Thoughts?



Do you have the tuning plates in your smoker?  before i installed them i had a hard time keeping the temp at 250.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2019)

newbrian said:


> OK so I made 6 pints of pickles over the weekend and today i realized that i used the amount of Alum from the large canisters in my small jars.  Are these going to be ok, or should i throw them out and try a new batch?



If you are talking about the amount for the canisters that hold 3# of pickles, & you put them in the pint jars. Then I would just throw them out & start over.
I'm not an expert on the toxicity of alum, but I think that the amount you used would not be good for your health. I'm no safety expert, but that seems like an awful large amount of alum. BTW, did you use the amounts for the canisters with the other ingredients? If so I don't think the pickles will be very good. But the extra alum is what scares me.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

Boy, that sounds familiar...
I did the same thing awhile back. I threw out 5 quarts of pickles and peppers because I doubled the amount of Alum. I grabbed the wrong measuring spoon while measuring everything. It wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## newbrian (Jul 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> If you are talking about the amount for the canisters that hold 3# of pickles, & you put them in the pint jars. Then I would just throw them out & start over.
> I'm not an expert on the toxicity of alum, but I think that the amount you used would not be good for your health. I'm no safety expert, but that seems like an awful large amount of alum. BTW, did you use the amounts for the canisters with the other ingredients? If so I don't think the pickles will be very good. But the extra alum is what scares me.
> Al




I only used the wrong amount of alum.  i was getting the recipe off of my phone and must have scroll down when i got to the alum and used too much.  I tasted one last night and it tasted pretty good, i know it's only a couple days old but i wanted to see if they tasted bad.  i guess i need to research the effects of alum on the body


----------



## newbrian (Jul 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> I only used the wrong amount of alum.  i was getting the recipe off of my phone and must have scroll down when i got to the alum and used too much.  I tasted one last night and it tasted pretty good, i know it's only a couple days old but i wanted to see if they tasted bad.  i guess i need to research the effects of alum on the body




i guess i'll just toss them, i don't think it's worth the risk....bummer!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> i guess i'll just toss them, i don't think it's worth the risk....bummer!


It's not . I always worry about feeding stuff to others more than myself .


----------



## biteme7951 (Jul 25, 2019)

newbrian said:


> i guess i'll just toss them, i don't think it's worth the risk....bummer!


Pickles are cheap. ER visit?....not so much.

Barry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2019)

Honestly I don't know how much alum can be consumed without any health risk, but if you used way too much then I think the thing to do would be to toss them & start over. Cukes are cheap, as are all the ingredients in the recipe! 
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 25, 2019)

Last night I was thinking "man I can't wait to try them" and then realized it's only been 24hrs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Last night I was thinking "man I can't wait to try them" and then realized it's only been 24hrs.



Well you need to make another batch so when the first batch is done & eaten you will have a backup!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well you need to make another batch so when the first batch is done & eaten you will have a backup!!


 
I'm guilty, was at walmart today. Picked up 2 more bags of cuc's. Long ways from my own crop yet. 
I'm gonna need therapy...


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 25, 2019)

I opened my last jar a week ago . I had a great yield last year and did 20 pints . From 3 plants . This year I'm getting yellow tennis balls . Went to buy some today ,,, to soft for me , so I passed . 
I do have 2 jars of jalapenos ( one opened ) left . This recipe is great for jalapeno slices also .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I opened my last jar a week ago . I had a great yield last year and did 20 pints . From 3 plants . This year I'm getting yellow tennis balls . Went to buy some today ,,, to soft for me , so I passed .
> I do have 2 jars of jalapenos ( one opened ) left . This recipe is great for jalapeno slices also .



Yup. I do my Jalapenos with this recipe. As well as Cauliflower.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2019)

I put jalapenos in with the pickles sometimes to spice them up.
It's hard to stop eating them, when you get started.
They go great with just about anything, including beer!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I put jalapenos in with the pickles sometimes to spice them up.
> It's hard to stop eating them, when you get started.
> They go great with just about anything, including beer!!
> Al



I've got 2 jars of pickles in the fridge with some Jalapenos in with them. They add the perfect amount of zing to them.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 26, 2019)

My mouth is watering.  I think I'm going to crack one open sunday.  that would be 5 days in the soak.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> My mouth is watering.  I think I'm going to crack one open sunday.  that would be 5 days in the soak.


 Are they vacuum packed?


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Yes!



They should be good to go by then!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 26, 2019)

If they aren't strong enough, I will just re-vacuum it and throw it back for another week.

This is my first batch so uncharted territory for me


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

I find them to be good after 3 to 5 days. But, like you said, you can always put them back under a vacuum if they're not to your taste. That vacuum attachment is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2019)

I add Jalapeno to half the batch . The other half gets extra garlic


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm contemplating giving one of my qts to my neighbor but the selfish side of me doesn't want to.  I'm internally torn haha


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

You think that's tough now. Wait until you try one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I'm contemplating giving one of my qts to my neighbor but the selfish side of me doesn't want to.  I'm internally torn haha



Your hooked now Brad!!
Your beer fridge will slowly become your pickle fridge!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2019)

The wife informed me last night that we are out of pickles. I thought we had a couple of quarts left. Nope!







This is my biggest batch yet. 10 pounds.







Chillin while I get everything else prepped.







Spices added. Along with 2 cloves of garlic each.







Cukes packed. I'm also doing 3 pints of Jalapenos. They'll get stuffed. My last jars didn't last long.







All vacuum packed and ready for a 3 day nap!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

ha nice!  I had to amazon dill seeds b/c I couldn't find them at any store near me.  I did my first batch without them so I'm wondering how much different it will taste with them.  (I did use a little more dill weed)


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> ha nice!  I had to amazon dill seeds b/c I couldn't find them at any store near me.  I did my first batch without them so I'm wondering how much different it will taste with them.  (I did use a little more dill weed)



I'm not sure. I haven't done them without dill seeds. But with adding a touch more Dill I would think they'll be fine. I'm lucky to have found a local store that sells bulk spices at a very decent price.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 31, 2019)

Silly Question but if you leave them under vacuum seal, can they get to strong tasting? Open up and re-seal  stop the process some? Not that I don't like a strong taste , but some may not.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 31, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Silly Question but if you leave them under vacuum seal, can they get to strong tasting? Open up and re-seal  stop the process some? Not that I don't like a strong taste , but some may not.



That's a good question I was wondering too.  I think I'm gonna run with keeping them vacuumed and if the last jar is too strong, I will do what you said for next batch.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2019)

I just opened my last jar a week ago . Been under vacuum since last August . I don't see a problem with it . This was talked about couple weeks ago , if you back track a bit you can read some others comments .

Go back to post 261 , some comments a Steve put up a pic .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I just opened my last jar a week ago . Been under vacuum since last August . I don't see a problem with it . This was talked about couple weeks ago , if you back track a bit you can read some others comments .
> 
> Go back to post 261 , some comments a Steve put up a pic .



These pickles do very well even After a long time. Though last August is a long time. I would be interested on how they came out


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's a pic I took when I opened the jar . These had jalapenos in there as well . They were good . Still crisp .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2019)

Personally for me 5-6 days under vacuum is perfect. They will continue to get stronger the longer they sit in the brine without any vacuum. Especially if you make a large batch & keep them for a few months, you will notice that they get much stronger, even without the vacuum. If you like real strong pickles I see nothing wrong in keeping them under vacuum for as long as you want.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks all for the reply. I think I will open half of them to take from under vacuum. I hate to let them get to terribly strong. ( would be fine for me I think) Will leave the others and see what happens.
Wonder about shelf life after opening? ( if they were to last )


----------



## Steve H (Aug 1, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Thanks all for the reply. I think I will open half of them to take from under vacuum. I hate to let them get to terribly strong. ( would be fine for me I think) Will leave the others and see what happens.
> Wonder about shelf life after opening? ( if they were to last )



Kept in the fridge they will last a year. But, good look keeping them that long!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2019)

As Steve said they will last at least 1 year after opening. I have had them for at least 15 months & at that point they start to soften up. You can always try a jar & see how it tastes to you. If you like the flavor just release the vacuum in all the jars. If you want them a little stronger then just vac it back up & check it again in a couple of days.
Al


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dammit i got buzzed and gave all my pickles away to the neighbors last night. Guess i need to make a new batch!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Dammit i got buzzed and gave all my pickles away to the neighbors last night. Guess i need to make a new batch!



Ha Ha !! I do that kind of stuff all the time. And I wake up in the morning & Judy tells me what I did & I just can't believe it. I can't tell you how many party's I have planned & woke up in the morning & didn't even remember inviting anybody over. Part old age, but mostly alcohol!!
At least the pickles are easy to make. Last Christmas I invited a bunch over for a Prime rib dinner, next day Judy says we need to get a Prime rib roast, and I said for what!
Needless to say about $100 later I had the roast & of course you have to have some sides & appetizers, so I made some ABT's & the other folks brought the sides & dessert. It was a good time, but I have to stop doing this!!
Al


----------



## waynl (Aug 4, 2019)

Been wanting to make a batch of these pickles ever since I ran across this thread over the winter and the time has finally arrived! The garden has yielded onions, garlic, dill and a bumper crop of cukes all at once.






 Only time enough to make one batch right now and since I vacuum packed them they should be ready about the time I get back home.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2019)

waynl said:


> Been wanting to make a batch of these pickles ever since I ran across this thread over the winter and the time has finally arrived! The garden has yielded onions, garlic, dill and a bumper crop of cukes all at once.
> View attachment 402259
> 
> Only time enough to make one batch right now and since I vacuum packed them they should be ready about the time I get back home.



Let us know how you like them!
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 8, 2019)

My garden pickles are almost ready!  I started gathering my ingredients. I picked I’m up a small tin of alum and now I am confused.  It says on it to wash the veg with a 1/4 tsp mixed with 1L of water.   It then says “Do not add alum directly to the final picking brine”.  I’m confused?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> My garden pickles are almost ready!  I started gathering my ingredients. I picked I’m up a small tin of alum and now I am confused.  It says on it to wash the veg with a 1/4 tsp mixed with 1L of water.   It then says “Do not add alum directly to the final picking brine”.  I’m confused?



Every recipe I've ever seen has the alum added to the brine. I put it in each jar with the other spices, and pour the hot brine over it. If you are unsure about using the alum, you can use Ball pickle crisp. It's a different mix, but does the same thing. They both keep the pickles very crispy.
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Every recipe I've ever seen has the alum added to the brine. I put it in each jar with the other spices, and pour the hot brine over it. If you are unsure about using the alum, you can use Ball pickle crisp. It's a different mix, but does the same thing. They both keep the pickles very crispy.
> Al


I trust your recipe and the way you make these pickles!  I just wanted to be sure that you add the alum to each jar!  Can't wait to try these thanks for posting the recipe!  My dill is about 4' tall now and I have tons of pickling cukes.  I Will have to try some spicy ones as well!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> I trust your recipe and the way you make these pickles!  I just wanted to be sure that you add the alum to each jar!  Can't wait to try these thanks for posting the recipe!  My dill is about 4' tall now and I have tons of pickling cukes.  I Will have to try some spicy ones as well!



I like the spicy ones as well. Easy to do too. Just add a few slices of jalapenos. I brought two jars to Myrtle beach with us. They're almost gone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> I trust your recipe and the way you make these pickles!  I just wanted to be sure that you add the alum to each jar!  Can't wait to try these thanks for posting the recipe!  My dill is about 4' tall now and I have tons of pickling cukes.  I Will have to try some spicy ones as well!



My dill is pretty much gone, I may have enough to make one or two jars of pickles. And for sure try the spicy ones!
Al



Steve H said:


> I like the spicy ones as well. Easy to do too. Just add a few slices of jalapenos. I brought two jars to Myrtle beach with us. They're almost gone.



They are hard to stop eating them once you get started!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2019)

I opened a jar of jalapeno slices last night for nachos , ended up eating them right from the jar .


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I opened a jar of jalapeno slices last night for nachos , ended up eating them right from the jar .



Yep, pretty soon all the members on here will be making these pickles.
And the recipe works for just about any vegetable. I really like pickled onions!
Al


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 10, 2019)

YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!!!  I LOVE GARLIC PICKLES!!

 Between the sausage making and now the pickle making I am going to need 2 more refrigerators!!


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 10, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!!!  I LOVE GARLIC PICKLES!!
> 
> Between the sausage making and now the pickle making I am going to need 2 more refrigerators!!



What u dont have a beer fridge??!!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 10, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> What u dont have a beer fridge??!!!



Nope...i dont drink...but at this rate it would be a cheaper hobby...LMAO


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I opened a jar of jalapeno slices last night for nachos , ended up eating them right from the jar .



I'm looking into having some that I put up before I went on vacation.


----------



## waynl (Aug 10, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Let us know how you like them!


Well, after waiting five days from vacuum packing (easy since we were away for 4 of em) they did not disappoint. The cukes I used were a bit over-mature but they were good and crisp with nice flavor. We'll let some go longer and see how strong they get. Now I want to try some with hot cherry peppers added and even do some peppers by themselves.

Boy you guys are a bad influence. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME!!!!!  I LOVE GARLIC PICKLES!!
> 
> Between the sausage making and now the pickle making I am going to need 2 more refrigerators!!





waynl said:


> Well, after waiting five days from vacuum packing (easy since we were away for 4 of em) they did not disappoint. The cukes I used were a bit over-mature but they were good and crisp with nice flavor. We'll let some go longer and see how strong they get. Now I want to try some with hot cherry peppers added and even do some peppers by themselves.
> 
> Boy you guys are a bad influence. Keep up the good work!!



Glad to hear you guys are enjoying the recipe!!
Al


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey 

 SmokinAl
 I was wondering where you got your vacuum cannisters from.  I have a foodsaver with the hose...Im ordering the pint/quart attachment but would love some of the canisters you have.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Hey
> 
> SmokinAl
> I was wondering where you got your vacuum cannisters from.  I have a foodsaver with the hose...Im ordering the pint/quart attachment but would love some of the canisters you have.


 Not speaking for Al. But, I was looking at these before I got the vac attachment instead. https://www.foodsaver.com/food-stor...MIncu039v74wIVkojICh1T0w-hEAQYASABEgI4ZvD_BwE

And these. From a couple of pics I saw from Al. The taller one looks like the one he uses.
https://www.foodsaver.com/food-stor...MIncu039v74wIVkojICh1T0w-hEAQYBCABEgL9UfD_BwE


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

When you vac seal the jars...do you have to keep the refrigerated or can they store on a shelf till you want them?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 11, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> When you vac seal the jars...do you have to keep the refrigerated or can they store on a shelf till you want them?



No, they are not shelf stable. And need to be kept in the fridge. This is not a true canning process. This is only speeds up the results so you can have the pickles done sooner.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 11, 2019)

Steve H said:


> No, they are not shelf stable. And need to be kept in the fridge. This is not a true canning process. This is only speeds up the results so you can have the pickles done sooner.


Thats what I thought ... thank you for confirming.  I am literally getting another fridge for this endevour...lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Hey
> 
> SmokinAl
> I was wondering where you got your vacuum cannisters from.  I have a foodsaver with the hose...Im ordering the pint/quart attachment but would love some of the canisters you have.



I bought them from Foodsaver, but I don't think they make them that size anymore. I've had these for about 10 years. If you get the ball jar attachment you can get an awful lot of pickles in the large 2 qt. wide mouth jars. And as Steve said they are not shelf stable & must be refrigerated!
Al


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 22, 2019)

Dying to try these and I'm only 2 weeks in!  Are they at least worth trying at 2 weeks?  Tons more cukes on the vines so I will have a bunch of these!!!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 22, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Dying to try these and I'm only 2 weeks in!  Are they at least worth trying at 2 weeks?  Tons more cukes on the vines so I will have a bunch of these!!!



Why not? Give em a try. If you have a vacuum sealer you can then get the jar attachment to speed things along.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2019)

bluebombersfan said:


> Dying to try these and I'm only 2 weeks in!  Are they at least worth trying at 2 weeks?  Tons more cukes on the vines so I will have a bunch of these!!!



If they are not under vacuum, they will still taste like cukes, you need at least 6 weeks. Just get the ball jar attachment & vacuum them, that's the way to go. Then your looking at 5 or 6 days & they are ready!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Aug 23, 2019)

Yeah, you are probably right Al. But, the waiting does suck! Today's endeavor is sliced garlic pickles. But with a twist. For this batch I used cider vinegar at a 3:1 ratio. And I added a teaspoon of Trinidad Scorpion salt to the quart jars. @tx smoker I'll let you know how these come out. They should be plenty sour with a nice belt of heat. The little colorful peppers will be stuffed with feta.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2019)

Looks great so far Steve!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks Al!


----------



## clifish (Aug 24, 2019)

now I am sorry I did not expand the garden this year...I guess I will be hitting up wholefoods more and getting jars and vac sealer....you people are a bad influence!  I really don't need another hobby...Cars, tropical fish, ponds, fishing, smoking...now pickling?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2019)

This forum will do that to ya !!!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 24, 2019)

daveomak said:


> This forum will do that to ya !!!!



Your telling me!!!  I just purchased the Jar vacuum adapter and hose, all of the spices and Jars....Just so I can give this a try.  I am also clearing out an area in my garden to try to grow the cukes rather than having to buy them.  

I NEED THERAPY!!


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 25, 2019)

This 3.5 year old thread just showed up in "recent" and I am glad it did.  Another LIKE!

I wish we were neighbors haha


----------



## clifish (Aug 25, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Your telling me!!!  I just purchased the Jar vacuum adapter and hose, all of the spices and Jars....Just so I can give this a try.  I am also clearing out an area in my garden to try to grow the cukes rather than having to buy them.
> 
> I NEED THERAPY!!


we gave up on cucumber...or really any squash as it took over the garden and produced so many we could not use them.  Now I have been making cucumber salads and the pickling and would have no problem anymore!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2019)

Stocking up! Ten pounds going in the fridge. Did not sway from the recipe this time.







Haven't heard of this brand before. But being from PA. I'm sure they're fresh.







Rinsed and going into the ice bath for a few hours.







2 pints are cut length wise for sandwiches. The rest into spears.






Ended up with 9 quarts of spears. And 2 pints sliced.


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks great! What is the reason for the ice bath?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2019)

clifish said:


> Looks great! What is the reason for the ice bath?



Thanks! The ice batch helps to keep them crunchy and fresh tasting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2019)

That is a great looking batch of pickles!
Nicely done Steve!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks Al! The color on this batch looks real good!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 7, 2019)

Looks great Steve. These pickles are so darn good, I think this thread will be alive for a long time yet with more and more people trying them.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

A few quarts for today. Just used pickle crisp instead of alum.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2020)

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2020)

As usual your pickles look great Steve. I have been unable to find any good pickling cukes & ended up freezing some huge dill flowers, until I can find some cukes.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> As usual your pickles look great Steve. I have been unable to find any good pickling cukes & ended up freezing some huge dill flowers, until I can find some cukes.
> Al



I know what you mean Al. I looked through 9 bags of cukes at Walmart to find 2 decent bags. And I still threw 3 of them away. And thank you! I still haven't had any luck finding dill flowers. Though fresh dill is still looking ok.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2020)

My dill plants never flower this time of year. But this has been one crazy winter, weatherwise down here. So now I have these huge dill flowers & no cukes. But I read you could freeze them in ball jars under vacuum & then freeze them. So that is what I did. At least when we get some good cukes I'll be ready to go!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> My dill plants never flower this time of year. But this has been one crazy winter, weatherwise down here. So now I have these huge dill flowers & no cukes. But I read you could freeze them in ball jars under vacuum & then freeze them. So that is what I did. At least when we get some good cukes I'll be ready to go!
> Al



This weather has been something alright. Only had 2 bad days of driving to work from snow/slush. And this month it'll be in the 40's and 50's. With only 2 days of rain. We'll see how well they forecast this. I'm thing about putting up a box on the porch to grow some dill.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 20, 2020)

SmokinAl
  Question. There are no cucumbers to be found that resembles a pickling or salad cuke.







So, I'm using English cucumbers. Every use these for pickles? I like them in salads and cucumber salad. So I'm thinking they'll work alright.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2020)

Steve H said:


> SmokinAl
> Question. There are no cucumbers to be found that resembles a pickling or salad cuke.
> 
> View attachment 436610
> ...



Yes I have used them before & while not quite as good as the pickling cukes, they will work. I have a huge jar of dill flowers that are in a ball jar under vacuum in my freezer. When the cukes are right I’m ready to go!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks Al. I figured they would work. Just wanted to check with the pro! I am going to start a small window garden for dill, basil, and parsley this spring.


----------



## disco (Mar 20, 2020)

Brilliant. I have added to my to do list! Big like.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2020)

Glad this got bumped . Forgot I had some radish I did back in September .  I have an old handwritten recipe for horseradish pickles . I couldn't find any fresh horseradish so I bought regular radish . Ended up doing a jar of them as well . 
This is the whole batch . Cloudy jars on left have horseradish , and radish added ( I need to go open one of those ) 
Radish , onion and jalapeno , bottom left . Rest are regular .





Just opened , un peeled when they went in . 















Stayed pretty crisp , and really good . 
Wasn't sure what to expect , but have some heat , and remind me of a pickled pepper . 
These would be great with some Italian beef .


----------



## Steve H (Mar 20, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Glad this got bumped . Forgot I had some radish I did back in September .  I have an old handwritten recipe for horseradish pickles . I couldn't find any fresh horseradish so I bought regular radish . Ended up doing a jar of them as well .
> This is the whole batch . Cloudy jars on left have horseradish , and radish added ( I need to go open one of those )
> Radish , onion and jalapeno , bottom left . Rest are regular .
> View attachment 436622
> ...



The horseradish ones look mighty good. I'll need to do those.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

Dang those look good Chop!
And thanks Disco!!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 22, 2020)

Have to say thanks to 

 SmokinAl
  Seen this post awhile ago and bought the ball jar attachment to use to vacuum seal jars. Then bought a small bag of pickling cukes to give it a try...life got busy and they got soft so I bought another bag yesterday.  Was gonna do them tonight until I reread the post, all 20 pages, no time to soak for 4 hrs in ice water.  So will have to wait but come hell or high water these will get made! And when they do will definitely post my results. 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Have to say thanks to
> 
> SmokinAl
> Seen this post awhile ago and bought the ball jar attachment to use to vacuum seal jars. Then bought a small bag of pickling cukes to give it a try...life got busy and they got soft so I bought another bag yesterday.  Was gonna do them tonight until I reread the post, all 20 pages, no time to soak for 4 hrs in ice water.  So will have to wait but come hell or high water these will get made! And when they do will definitely post my results.
> ...


 Good luck Ryan!
Looking forward to seeing your pickles!!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 28, 2020)

Finally got some done! Did 2 lbs of pickles and 2 bundles of asparagus,  went a little light on the garlic just because we didn't have enough.  Thankfully we only have a 5 day wait and not 6 weeks. Looking forward to trying them!







Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 29, 2020)

Bout time you got them done! They look great Ryan! Now the wait.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks real good Ryan!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Apr 2, 2020)

Still no luck on decent pickling cukes. So I'm using English cucumbers again. This time around they are cut into snack chunks. And each jar got the same love from Al's recipe. Plus 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes for a touch of heat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Still no luck on decent pickling cukes. So I'm using English cucumbers again. This time around they are cut into snack chunks. And each jar got the same love from Al's recipe. Plus 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes for a touch of heat.
> View attachment 438355



Looks good Steve!
Glad to see your keeping busy!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 2, 2020)

Today was day 5 so...








And the verdict is...OMG! These are amazing!  The first one I tried I decided to share with my wife...I never got it back. And she's been back to the jar since.  Think I might have to make more.

Thanks again Al!
Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Today was day 5 so...
> 
> View attachment 438396
> 
> ...



Your very welcome Ryan!
I'm so happy to hear you like the recipe!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2020)

Now I need some advice.  Made both pickles and asparagus using the same recipe,  pickles are awesome! While the asparagus is good it has gotten really tart...kind of like biting into a lime. Both pickles and asparagus jars were opened at same time so not vac sealed any longer.  What possibly caused the tartness in the asparagus and what can I change to make it not so tart? I  am thinking of adding a little heat to it, but not alot...wife said so!

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2020)

Also I believe it said to leave no headroom  when vac sealing,  on my first try I didn't leave any or not much headroom but did suck some liquid into the hose. Did have slice of onion on top also. Is this normal? Don't want to damage my new vacmaster.  
Still learning from the experts

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

I just fill mine until the veggies are fully submerged and the fluid is within 1/4" from rim. I do this because I don't want to risk bringing liquid back into my sealer. With asparagus. I only keep them under vacuum for a day. They absorb the brine pretty quick. Or don't vacuum seal them at all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds like Steve has your answer. I never do anything but pickles so I really can't help you.
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you! 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ryan



No problemo!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Also I believe it said to leave no headroom  when vac sealing,  on my first try I didn't leave any or not much headroom but did suck some liquid into the hose. Did have slice of onion on top also. Is this normal? Don't want to damage my new vacmaster.
> Still learning from the experts
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan



Ryan, morning...  I think you need to leave headspace in the jars in order to have a vacuum...
Pressure canned foods need 1/2"  or so...    same with water bath canned stuff...   
and with vacuumed stuff....  If you don't have a "space"....  you can't remove the molecules to create a pressure difference from inside to outside the container....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks dave, I appreciate it!

Ry


----------



## Steve H (Apr 10, 2020)

I find around 1/4" of headspace works well for vac sealing the jars. 1/2" certainly wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Also I believe it said to leave no headroom  when vac sealing,  on my first try I didn't leave any or not much headroom but did suck some liquid into the hose. Did have slice of onion on top also. Is this normal? Don't want to damage my new vacmaster.
> Still learning from the experts
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan



I leave about somewhere between 1/4 & 1/2 inch head space.
And be careful about getting liquid in the hose cause there is a sensor inside the machine & it will cause a part to fail. Ask me how I know this!
Anyhow it's an easy part to change & VacMaster stocks them.
Al


----------



## ihocky2 (Jul 17, 2022)

I read a lot of this thread last year, but not all of it. I made 6 pints before powdery mildew shut down my growing season last year and they were great. This year I put in more plants and have 12 pints in the fridge for a week and will be doing about 6 quarts tomorrow.

The only thing I got curious about was the vinegar ratio. I know these are not hot packed so they are not shelf stable, but the vinegar seems kind of low compared to other recipes, though those are for hot packing. 

How long will this keep in the fridge with a 3:1 ratio and would a 2:1 help them keep any longer?

To hot pack these for shelf stable I assume to keep the same recipe but just go to a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> I read a lot of this thread last year, but not all of it. I made 6 pints before powdery mildew shut down my growing season last year and they were great. This year I put in more plants and have 12 pints in the fridge for a week and will be doing about 6 quarts tomorrow.
> 
> The only thing I got curious about was the vinegar ratio. I know these are not hot packed so they are not shelf stable, but the vinegar seems kind of low compared to other recipes, though those are for hot packing.
> 
> ...


I don't have an answer to the shelf stable question but I have some made in August of 20 that are still good! I made a bunch!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> I read a lot of this thread last year, but not all of it. I made 6 pints before powdery mildew shut down my growing season last year and they were great. This year I put in more plants and have 12 pints in the fridge for a week and will be doing about 6 quarts tomorrow.
> 
> The only thing I got curious about was the vinegar ratio. I know these are not hot packed so they are not shelf stable, but the vinegar seems kind of low compared to other recipes, though those are for hot packing.
> 
> ...



I normally do 2:1 on mine for fridge pickles. After a year. They are still fine. Though not as crispy. Still better then store bought. I do vacuum seal mine. That probably helps with them staying this crispy.






Sorry, blurry picture. These were done late last summer. They are still very crispy and tasty.


----------



## ihocky2 (Jul 18, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I normally do 2:1 on mine for fridge pickles. After a year. They are still fine. Though not as crispy. Still better then store bought. I do vacuum seal mine. That probably helps with them staying this crispy.
> 
> View attachment 637952
> 
> Sorry, blurry picture. These were done late last summer. They are still very crispy and tasty.


Thanks. I think this batch I will try bumping to 2:1. I vacuum seal as well to speed up the process. With myself and my kids I don't expect any of them to make it a full year. The only reason I see needing to hot pack is if I run out of fridge space.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> I read a lot of this thread last year, but not all of it. I made 6 pints before powdery mildew shut down my growing season last year and they were great. This year I put in more plants and have 12 pints in the fridge for a week and will be doing about 6 quarts tomorrow.
> 
> The only thing I got curious about was the vinegar ratio. I know these are not hot packed so they are not shelf stable, but the vinegar seems kind of low compared to other recipes, though those are for hot packing.
> 
> ...





Brokenhandle said:


> I don't have an answer to the shelf stable question but I have some made in August of 20 that are still good! I made a bunch!
> 
> Ryan





Steve H said:


> I normally do 2:1 on mine for fridge pickles. After a year. They are still fine. Though not as crispy. Still better then store bought. I do vacuum seal mine. That probably helps with them staying this crispy.
> 
> View attachment 637952
> 
> Sorry, blurry picture. These were done late last summer. They are still very crispy and tasty.





ihocky2 said:


> Thanks. I think this batch I will try bumping to 2:1. I vacuum seal as well to speed up the process. With myself and my kids I don't expect any of them to make it a full year. The only reason I see needing to hot pack is if I run out of fridge space.



There is a big difference between hot packed shelf stable pickles & these fridge pickles. These pickles are a lot more crispy. You will never get as crispy a pickle as you get without cooking them. However the drawback is you have to have the fridge space. 
Al


----------



## ihocky2 (Jul 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I normally do 2:1 on mine for fridge pickles. After a year. They are still fine. Though not as crispy. Still better then store bought. I do vacuum seal mine. That probably helps with them staying this crispy.
> 
> Sorry, blurry picture. These were done late last summer. They are still very crispy and tasty.





SmokinAl said:


> There is a big difference between hot packed shelf stable pickles & these fridge pickles. These pickles are a lot more crispy. You will never get as crispy a pickle as you get without cooking them. However the drawback is you have to have the fridge space.
> Al



I put up 7 quarts last night for the refrigerator. The only problem I keep running into is keeping the veggies submerged. Even with no head space and everything submerged to start with the vacuum sealer keeps pulling some liquid out and the air that is inside the cucumbers creates head space at the top, then the cucumbers float to the top and a some of it is now not submerged. Even if I poke around and make sure there is no air bubbles this still happens.

Any tips or tricks to avoid this or is it just part of the process and they'll be okay?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> I put up 7 quarts last night for the refrigerator. The only problem I keep running into is keeping the veggies submerged. Even with no head space and everything submerged to start with the vacuum sealer keeps pulling some liquid out and the air that is inside the cucumbers creates head space at the top, then the cucumbers float to the top and a some of it is now not submerged. Even if I poke around and make sure there is no air bubbles this still happens.
> 
> Any tips or tricks to avoid this or is it just part of the process and they'll be okay?


I always put a 1/4 “ slice of onion about the size of the jar on top to keep the pickles submerged.
Al


----------



## ihocky2 (Jul 19, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I always put a 1/4 “ slice of onion about the size of the jar on top to keep the pickles submerged.
> Al


I may have to go with that instead of chopping the onion at the bottom.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 20, 2022)

ihocky2 said:


> I may have to go with that instead of chopping the onion at the bottom.


It works very well!
Al


----------

